# Dolly leaves this weekend.



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

Dolly goes this Saturday already sad about it, anyone who wants an update on how she travelled and howshe settles in, Lou im sure will put a post on the fb page. 

Taking my 'break' from here now as i am back at school and need to get on with work but shall try and answer any pm's as i know a few people following Dolly don't have facebook


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (28 August 2013)




----------



## zigzag (28 August 2013)

How old is she now?


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

5 months


----------



## zigzag (28 August 2013)

Wow that's young


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

can leave between 4-6 months vet is happy, stud down the road is happy, she can no longer fit under mum to suckle.


----------



## Gloi (28 August 2013)

How long has she been weaned for?


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

about a week ? has been eating grass drinking water hay etc for the past 3 months though.


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 August 2013)

It is quite young,  my foal was 5 1/2 months when he came, but had been weaned for a couple of weeks and was in with other foals.  I thought that was young.  Its a big thing for them to be taken away from mum, and they need time to get over it before travelling.  mine had quite bad diarrhoea for several days after travelling.  Also I had no say in when he was weaned it was done by the stud.  If I had the choice I would not wean til 6 months.  Has she been completely separated from mum?  Its this more than the milk that upsets them.


----------



## Clodagh (28 August 2013)

You will miss her. Where did she go for weaning? Or has TB gone away for a bit?


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

Okay, big debate weaning if you google it comes up with akll sorts she is leaving this saturday to go to her new home with horses her own age.


----------



## GrumpyHero (28 August 2013)

5 months is fine. I know of foals who had to be weaned at 3-4 months because they were growing too big too quickly with mum (weaned under vets orders). Not ideal but they coped fine and are now great young horses.

Hope everything goes well on Saturday! :-(


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

TB has gone to a yard down the road ( out of earshot) , dolly is being kept with neighbours big soppy gelding as company


----------



## montanna (28 August 2013)

jess_ said:



			5 months is fine. I know of foals who had to be weaned at 3-4 months because they were growing too big too quickly with mum (weaned under vets orders). Not ideal but they coped fine and are now great young horses.

Hope everything goes well on Saturday! :-(
		
Click to expand...

ditto this.

good luck with it, bet you can't wait to crack on with your mare again


----------



## Honey08 (28 August 2013)

Hope it all goes well.  Ignore the lectures, you've checked with the vet and experienced breeders - all of who have seen her I presume, so don't worry about it.

Wish she was coming here!


----------



## Clodagh (28 August 2013)

tessybear said:



			TB has gone to a yard down the road ( out of earshot) , dolly is being kept with neighbours big soppy gelding as company
		
Click to expand...

Sounds ideal. I don't FB so please do the odd update on here, she is going to make a gorgeous pony.... or horse!


----------



## Bertolie (28 August 2013)

Just wanted to say that I hope it all goes well this weekend and I'll look forward to a fb update.

Well done for setting her up so well for her new life, it will be sad for you to see her go, but you should be so proud of yourself x


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

montanna said:



			ditto this.

good luck with it, bet you can't wait to crack on with your mare again 

Click to expand...

Thanks , i know its opening a whole can of worms because views differ so much so far everything has gone well, a lot of shouting from mum who calmed down and took comfort in her  new toyboy a 3yr old gelding cob. And Dolly got a shock when she tried to suckle from the gelding... well i think he might of got a bigger shock.


----------



## Gloi (28 August 2013)

Please make sure she is used to being without her mum and eating properly before she travels. I've seen  foals arrive where I kept my pony straight off the mother into a wagon and they've been so traumatised and lost a lot of weight before they recovered from the experience.


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 August 2013)

I hope it all goes well for her, Has she got a long journey?  mine had two hours and was travelled loose. Journey really took it out of him for several days.


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

Gloi said:



			Please make sure she is used to being without her mum and eating properly before she travels. I've seen  foals arrive where I kept my pony straight off the mother into a wagon and they've been so traumatised and lost a lot of weight before they recovered from the experience.
		
Click to expand...

yup mum is gone, everything has been prepared and thought of with help from those who have been there done that got the t-shirt.


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

Elliesmemory1 said:



			I hope it all goes well for her, Has she got a long journey?  mine had two hours and was travelled loose. Journey really took it out of him for several days.
		
Click to expand...

Will be about 3 hours , travelling loose with big bed down, stud said she will more than likely tire herself out trying to balance and lie down.


----------



## Natz88 (28 August 2013)

Wish Dolly the best of luck in her new home & you should be proud with yourself at how well you have dealt with this whole process considering the circumstances/shock of it all. Look forward to seeing/hearing an update of her in her new home


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 August 2013)

Hope it goes well, I know I was very worried about how my little one would cope and it did take time for him to recover from the journey.


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

Elliesmemory1 said:



			Hope it goes well, I know I was very worried about how my little one would cope and it did take time for him to recover from the journey.
		
Click to expand...

I will be worried, but its comforting know when she gets there, she will be surrounded by other horses to seek comfort in and Ed and Lou know what they are doing


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

Gloi said:



			Please make sure she is used to being without her mum and eating properly before she travels. I've seen  foals arrive where I kept my pony straight off the mother into a wagon and they've been so traumatised and lost a lot of weight before they recovered from the experience.
Has she got another foal the same age to be with where she's going?
		
Click to expand...

Have you read the thread?

Tb has already told us that Tessy's been moved so they're used to being apart, and Dolly is eating fine. Also that she'll be with youngsters her own age 

This must be very hard for you Abbie, but I'm sure Dolly will be fine.


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

Natz88 said:



			Wish Dolly the best of luck in her new home & you should be proud with yourself at how well you have dealt with this whole process considering the circumstances/shock of it all. Look forward to seeing/hearing an update of her in her new home 

Click to expand...

Thank you lovely


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Have you read the thread?

Tb has already told us that Tessy's been moved so they're used to being apart, and Dolly is eating fine. Also that she'll be with youngsters her own age 

This must be very hard for you abbie, but I'm sure Dolly will be fine. 

Click to expand...

Thank you, can fully understand the concern its a big deal but we all feel everything that can be done is done


----------



## Highlands (28 August 2013)

Did exactly the same with splash my cob foal, mum was fed up after 5 months , baby went to be weaned about 15 mins away with two other foals. Great time of year, grass is ok still, its light and Dolly has time to adjust. She will be fine, probably stuff herself all journey! She a cob foal they very hardy. New playmate Dolly won't give you a 2nd glance! Splash is now 3 and been sat on. She never came back from weaning, they brought her off me!


----------



## ellis9905 (28 August 2013)

I've not commented before on any of the tessy/ dolly threads before- more of a lurker!! 

But I wish you all well and thank you for sharing your adventure/ experience with us all  it's been a pleasure to read, and an eye opener in places!!

I admire you for coping so well at such a young age, admitting and seeking guidance when you needed it and really stepping up and being responsible.

Wishing all of you much fun in the future


----------



## Wagtail (28 August 2013)

Good luck Dolly!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (28 August 2013)

Just want to say Tessybear what a mature and sensible young person you have come across as through all of this journey. Not only with horses but generally, I feel you will do very well in the future and applaud you for your skills of common sense and diplomacy and humour. 

Im sure Dolly will be just fine on her journey and look forward to any future updates!


----------



## doriangrey (28 August 2013)

tessybear said:



			Dolly goes this Saturday already sad about it, anyone who wants an update on how she travelled and howshe settles in, Lou im sure will put a post on the fb page. 

Taking my 'break' from here now as i am back at school and need to get on with work but shall try and answer any pm's as i know a few people following Dolly don't have facebook 

Click to expand...

I'm sure she'll cope very well, they are very adaptable and she sounds like she's going to a lovely, knowledgeable home.  She'll probably be anxious but that's normal.  Good luck all round


----------



## Sparklepony (28 August 2013)

Does anyone else think tessy should have another baby?!? Dolly is lovely! 

Good luck, hope all goes well, and well done for coping with everything, I'm a few years older than you and if I found out my mare was preggers I would of gone into melt down! 
Hope we get some TB comp reports soon


----------



## bonny (28 August 2013)

I'm sure she'll be fine, she seems well socialised and mature for her age.........but, I can't be the only one who can't believe she's 5 months old ? What's her date of birth, it seems like it was a few weeks ago !!


----------



## hayinamanger (28 August 2013)

I have loved reading about Dolly and seeing her pictures.  You have done a brilliant job and I'm sure she will take the move in her stride and settle quickly in her new home.  Looking forward to occasional updates and pictures.  Good luck.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 August 2013)

Dolly is a real credit to you..you have given her a good start to her new life. The way you have dealt with it  all puts some of us twice your age to shame 
Now chill and do your work....then come back and wow us with TB strutting her funky stuff..!!!!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (28 August 2013)

Good luck Dolly!! Looking forward to FB updates.


----------



## margaretb (28 August 2013)

Just wanted to add my best wishes to you; I have loved reading all about Dolly, thank you for sharing her with us.  Hope Saturday goes as well as it can x


----------



## Gasper (28 August 2013)

Well done to you Abbie, you've done an amazing job after such a shock at your BOGOF foallie.   I am sure you will miss her but you are doing the right thing and you can look forward to spending time with TB which was your original intention safe in the knowledge that Dolly is in the perfect place .


----------



## SpottyTB (28 August 2013)

Best of luck little Dolly! 

Well done Abbie on doing such a fantastic job. Ignore those who lecture and some of which obviously haven't read your replies where you state dolly has been seperated already and is eating/drinking normally.

My little chap (well not so little any more) was taken of his mother, weaned an travelled for first time all in one day. His journey was only 60 minutes or so but still. I was so worried about it and a lot of people on here said it would end in tears.
  Well it didnt. He chose food/bucket over mum, walked into trailer.. Travelled very well and didnt sweat up and unloaded the other side well, went into stable and proceeded to eat his dinner and a net of hay! 

So don't worry! 

Stb x

Ps) he was only 5 months and 2 weeks.


----------



## meesha (28 August 2013)

Thank you for the updates, have a little tear in my eye for you about Dolly going at the weekend but you really have coped sooo well with everything and just think of the amount of free time you will have now you wont waste it (you know what I mean) watching Dolly.

I am sure she will cope with the journey fine and settle in quickly - she looks sooo sweet but also hard as nails.

Good luck with the studies x


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 August 2013)

bonny said:



			I'm sure she'll be fine, she seems well socialised and mature for her age.........but, I can't be the only one who can't believe she's 5 months old ? What's her date of birth, it seems like it was a few weeks ago !!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, It does not seem long ago. Just looked back at the first thread and Dolly was born on 24th April.  That makes her just over 4 months old?


----------



## pip6 (28 August 2013)

All the best. I've weaned at 5 months for mares sake, no problems. Also travelled a 3 month old foal with mum 200 miles, again no problem. Just take plenty of stops so she has chance to eat / drink. You'll be having fun with TB before you know it, & be looking on with pride in a few years as Dolly starts work, knowing you were responsible for starting her on her way.


----------



## ridefast (28 August 2013)

Hope it all goes well, you have given Dolly the best start and should be proud of yourself. Hope you'll continue to update how you're getting on with Tessy, I find her just as gorgeous as Dolly


----------



## freckles22uk (28 August 2013)

SpottyTB said:



			Best of luck little Dolly! 

Well done Abbie on doing such a fantastic job. Ignore those who lecture and some of which obviously haven't read your replies where you state dolly has been seperated already and is eating/drinking normally.

My little chap (well not so little any more) was taken of his mother, weaned an travelled for first time all in one day. His journey was only 60 minutes or so but still. I was so worried about it and a lot of people on here said it would end in tears.
  Well it didnt. He chose food/bucket over mum, walked into trailer.. Travelled very well and didnt sweat up and unloaded the other side well, went into stable and proceeded to eat his dinner and a net of hay! 

So don't worry! 

Stb x

Ps) he was only 5 months and 2 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Mine did exactly the same, 5 months when she left mum, and shes fine 15 years on   

Good luck Dolly in your new home, Abby you have done a grand job with her, Ive been following on here and on FB..


----------



## Sheep (28 August 2013)

Elliesmemory1 said:



			Yes, It does not seem long ago. Just looked back at the first thread and Dolly was born on 24th April.  That makes her just over 4 months old?
		
Click to expand...

I thought she was born at end of March/ start of April.. I remember because the colt on our yard was born after her and I think he was born on 9th? In either case OP has obviously taken on expert advice right from the day she discovered tess was in foal so I don't see why people should suddenly doubt her judgement.

All the best Dolly!


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 August 2013)

Im sure she will be ok as she looks a big strong girl and seems well handled, 4 months is young though.


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 August 2013)

Sheep said:



			I thought she was born at end of March/ start of April.. I remember because the colt on our yard was born after her and I think he was born on 9th? In either case OP has obviously taken on expert advice right from the day she discovered tess was in foal so I don't see why people should suddenly doubt her judgement.

All the best Dolly!
		
Click to expand...



I did not doubt her judgement at all, but she was, according to the original thread, born on 24th april, as we are on 28th Aug that does make her just over 4 months.


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

Vet and mum worked it out as nearly 5 months ? She turns 5 months next wednesday  Ellie i understand your view but she is weaned ready to go, she is big strapping and healthy she was struggling to suckle from mum and her mum pushed her away.


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 August 2013)

Im not saying its wrong maybe your mum and vet counted weeks, which I cant be botherd to do!  All im saying is she was born on 24th April which to the date makes her 4 months and 4 days.
As I said im sure she will be fine shes big and strong and probably Tessy needs a rest from her.


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

Elliesmemory1 said:



			Im not saying its wrong maybe your mum and vet counted weeks, which I cant be botherd to do!  All im saying is she was born on 24th April which to the date makes her 4 months and 4 days.
As I said im sure she will be fine shes big and strong and probably Tessy needs a rest from her.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes we did  Ill check dates again tonight  , the first thing tess did after worrying was lie down ! Dolly wouldn't let her


----------



## Tobiano (28 August 2013)

Good luck Dolly!  Well done Tessybear, you have done a brilliant job with her handling up to now and I am sure have set her up really well for her future life.  Good for you!


----------



## zigzag (28 August 2013)

Awfully young to wean, I never wean before six months,  and preferably later


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			Awfully young to wean, I never wean before six months,  and preferably later
		
Click to expand...

Okay


----------



## bonny (28 August 2013)

She is only 4 months old.....could you not keep her for a month or so, you could still ride Tessy and separate them when you need to ?


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

Nope she is off this weekend no if's or buts about it she is weaned so whats the point ? If you have alreay read my comments Bonny you would see they have already been separated with no issues.


----------



## tessybear (28 August 2013)

anyhow im off now fb page will have the updates on  

Friend has changed my password under strict instructions not to tell me  bye


----------



## zigzag (28 August 2013)

Poor baby, they miss out on so much being weaned early, thought it was bad at 5 months, but even worse at 4 months


----------



## Goldenstar (28 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			Awfully young to wean, I never wean before six months,  and preferably later
		
Click to expand...

Six months here later and mares get sick of them IMO.


----------



## ShadowHunter (28 August 2013)

Hoping this weekend goes well for Dolly, will be keeping an eye on facebook to see how she is 

Dolly is young at 4 months (which happens to be a significant day for me, so i remember her being born on the same day) but seeing her in your updates, she looks big enough now to spend some time away. Especially if Tessy's pushing her away. If she's happy and eating well on her own then there should be few problems.


----------



## lurcherlu (28 August 2013)

Breeze was weaned and sent to sales at 4 months old, she was fine had two hour journey. She is now the most rounded ,azure 3 year old I've ever known and grew a hand bigger than expected . Horses in captivity live a life so far from nature anyway well done Abby xx


----------



## Megibo (28 August 2013)

Aww how sad, I've enjoyed reading about Dolly on here and facebook  

Good luck hope it all goes well, and I look forward to reading about the fun stuff you can now do with Tessy!


----------



## PolarSkye (28 August 2013)

Bon voyage little (well, perhaps not so little) Dolly Mixture . . . and Bon Chance . . . go . . . grow up . . . and make your HHO family (especially TessyBear) proud.

TB - you should be very, very proud of the love, care and start you have given your lovely foal (and her Dam) . . . your maturity belies your years.  Head up girl.  You done good.

P


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 August 2013)

Best of luck to you and Dolly - I shall miss the updates  

I hope we can hear about her progress in her new home every now and again


----------



## ChestnutTinker (28 August 2013)

I wish I could fast forward 3 years and see what she looks like as a grown up!


----------



## WelshD (28 August 2013)

I was thinking that too CT

I bet Dolly will be a knockout. Either that or she will literally be knocking people out but either way i hope we get to see it!


----------



## Spring Feather (28 August 2013)

Good luck little Dolly! 

4 months is very young to wean however as Abbie has said, she's made the decision and all the arrangements have been made, therefore there is no point in anyone going on and on about it.  I wouldn't wean at this age and there's no way the foal has been digesting any of the snippets of feed she's been having for 3 months as foals cannot digest feed at only 1 or 2 months old ... however, that's by the by, she's eating hard feed now :smile3:


----------



## titchward (28 August 2013)

would just like to say in response to some of the comments on here that TB and her family have done a amazing job with Dolly, they were in no rush to wean her and we were in no rush to take her, im sure you can see from the size of Dolly and how huge she is that feeding from Tessybear became uncomfortable for them both, Dolly was crouching right down and Tessybear would push her away so was done more naturally than forcefully, the well being of both Tessybear and Dolly is in the forefront of all our minds.


----------



## Spring Feather (28 August 2013)

titchward said:



			would just like to say in response to some of the comments on here that TB and her family have done a amazing job with Dolly, they were in no rush to wean her and we were in no rush to take her, im sure you can see from the size of Dolly and how huge she is that feeding from Tessybear became uncomfortable for them both, Dolly was crouching right down and Tessybear would push her away so was done more naturally than forcefully, the well being of both Tessybear and Dolly is in the forefront of all our minds.
		
Click to expand...

Ah you are the owner of her now?  Congratulations :smile3:  I have to say, being a breeder, I did wonder whether Abbie had been pushed into a corner by the buyer to wean Dolly at such a young age, so thank you for coming on and saying that this is not the case :smile3:

I breed warmbloods and from birth they have to crouch down to get into the milk bar.  That is definitely not a factor for me as to when best to wean lol!!  Around 4 months old, many mares do start to naturally wean their foals, only allowing them to suckle a handful of times a day, that's normal at 4 months old.  Doesn't mean that is the best for either mare or foal though and as I said above, I don't wean this early.  However ... you've all made the decision so it's totally pointless for anyone, experienced breeder or not, to go on about it.


----------



## TheTrotter. (28 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			Poor baby, they miss out on so much being weaned early, thought it was bad at 5 months, but even worse at 4 months
		
Click to expand...

Oh do give it a rest. You've said your point. Do you have to go on and on and try and belittle a 17 year old girl, that is acting much more mature than you are.


----------



## Boxers (28 August 2013)

Best of luck to Dolly, Abbie. She is amcracking little (big) foal and I have LOVED following all the threads right from when you first discovered Tess was in foal.

It will be heart wrenching for you all, but you know that. But you also know that she is going to a great hime with lovely people.

Hope all goes well on saturday - will be thinking of you. X


----------



## doriangrey (28 August 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Ah you are the owner of her now?  Congratulations :smile3:  I have to say, being a breeder, I did wonder whether Abbie had been pushed into a corner by the buyer to wean Dolly at such a young age, so thank you for coming on and saying that this is not the case :smile3:

I breed warmbloods and from birth they have to crouch down to get into the milk bar.  That is definitely not a factor for me as to when best to wean lol!!  Around 4 months old, many mares do start to naturally wean their foals, only allowing them to suckle a handful of times a day, that's normal at 4 months old.  Doesn't mean that is the best for either mare or foal though and as I said above, I don't wean this early.  However ... you've all made the decision so it's totally pointless for anyone, experienced breeder or not, to go on about it.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  As in have to bend their legs to suckle?  They must be very big foals!


----------



## Clodagh (28 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			Really?  As in have to bend their legs to suckle?  They must be very big foals!
		
Click to expand...

I think it is quite common with warmblood foals, and in fact my mare had a giant foal and he had to bend to suckle from birth as well. She is ID x tb.


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 August 2013)

TheTrotter. said:



			Oh do give it a rest. You've said your point. Do you have to go on and on and try and belittle a 17 year old girl, that is acting much more mature than you are.
		
Click to expand...

Why are you always telling people to shut up? It's just not cricket. People are allowed to share their views no matter what they may be. It's a forum, not the House of Commons and you're not Betty Boothroyd (I don't think you are anyway). It does get my goat when someone takes it upon themselves to be the forum police! 

Anyway, I am of the opinion that four months is too young to wean and I feel a bit sad for giant Dolly foalie. That said, she's had a great start which has been better than so many get in life. She is the most beautiful giant foalie and I can't wait to see how striking she is when she grows into a big Mumma bear like Tess


----------



## TheTrotter. (28 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Why are you always telling people to shut up? It's just not cricket. People are allowed to share their views no matter what they may be. It's a forum, not the House of Commons and you're not Betty Boothroyd (I don't think you are anyway). It does get my goat when someone takes it upon themselves to be the forum police!
		
Click to expand...

Thats funny, the only other person i've told to "Do shut up" is you. when you were being incredibly rude on one of armas' threads.. 
I know people are allowed to share their views, but when a poster is continually writing the same drivel, when they have already been answered by the OP. They are simply trying to cause upset on an otherwise happy thread. 
If it gets on your 'goat' then feel free to UI me.


----------



## zigzag (28 August 2013)

TheTrotter. said:



			Oh do give it a rest. You've said your point. Do you have to go on and on and try and belittle a 17 year old girl, that is acting much more mature than you are.
		
Click to expand...

I said my point when I thought the foal was 5 months old... Then it came to light that she is only 4 months old and been weaned a week already, so I commented further? How is that going on and belittling a 17 year old? What has the OP age got to do with it? I would say the same if she was 80 years old.  And who are you to tell me to give it a rest?


----------



## zigzag (28 August 2013)

TheTrotter. said:



			Thats funny, the only other person i've told to "Do shut up" is you. when you were being incredibly rude on one of armas' threads.. 
I know people are allowed to share their views, but when a poster is continually writing the same drivel, when they have already been answered by the OP. They are simply trying to cause upset on an otherwise happy thread. 
If it gets on your 'goat' then feel free to UI me. 

Click to expand...

Continually writing the same drivel? two posts in a 76 post thread, ...


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 August 2013)

Deleted cba


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Why are you always telling people to shut up? It's just not cricket. People are allowed to share their views no matter what they may be. It's a forum, not the House of Commons and you're not Betty Boothroyd (I don't think you are anyway). It does get my goat when someone takes it upon themselves to be the forum police!
		
Click to expand...

But isn't that what you're doing with this post? :wink3: 


*backs slowly out of thread....*


----------



## TheTrotter. (28 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			But isn't that what you're doing with this post? :wink3: 


*backs slowly out of thread....*
		
Click to expand...


Exactly, who do you think you are? "Betty Boothroyd"???


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

*stands up*


I'm Betty Boothroyd!


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 August 2013)

Deleted cba


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (28 August 2013)

No idea who Betty Boothroyd is but she sounds like a right laugh.


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			No idea who Betty Boothroyd is but she sounds like a right laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Former House of Commons speaker, bossy, all round character and general good egg.


----------



## TheTrotter. (28 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			No, I'm pointing out that people should be encouraged to share their views without being told to shut up. Trotter didn't say 'personally I feel that people should give it a rest now' (her view) she said 'give it a rest' (instruction). 

Click to expand...

I'm terribly sorry for not constructing my sentences in a way which is nice and friendly. 
But being a long time lurker on this forum, Billie1007, you are not one to tell people to be all nice as pie..


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			No idea who Betty Boothroyd is but she sounds like a right laugh.
		
Click to expand...

She was not. She was a cow actually. Anyway Dolly will be fine and I can not for the life of me understand the hoohaa about her being weaned at 5 months old quite frankly.


----------



## doriangrey (28 August 2013)

Clodagh said:



			I think it is quite common with warmblood foals, and in fact my mare had a giant foal and he had to bend to suckle from birth as well. She is ID x tb.
		
Click to expand...

My experience is only with my foals (Connemara stallion to Thoroughbred mare).  I never considered that foals would have to crouch to feed. Learn something everyday


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			She was not. She was a cow actually. Anyway Dolly will be fine and I can not for the life of me understand the hoohaa about her being weaned at 5 months old quite frankly.
		
Click to expand...

*whispers* she's four months. Which is young for weaning I guess and why some have suggested as much.


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			She was not. She was a cow actually. Anyway Dolly will be fine and I can not for the life of me understand the hoohaa about her being weaned at 5 months old quite frankly.
		
Click to expand...

I liked BB. I thought she was a kindly but firm speaker, and kind of old Labour. As am I (old Labour, not a H of C speaker  ). However of course I didn't know her, so am only going on public image.


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			*whispers* she's four months. Which is young for weaning I guess and why some have suggested as much.
		
Click to expand...

Ooops, I thought 5 months. Yep 4 months too young. Having said that we had foals in april and sold in october............yep that made the 6 months.


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I liked BB. I thought she was a kindly but firm speaker, and kind of old Labour. As am I (old Labour, not a H of C speaker  ). However of course I didn't know her, so am only going on public image. 

Click to expand...

Lol! I did not know her either, but I am not old nor new labour. Having said that the present speaker does nothing for me either. But we digress...............


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			Lol! I did not know her either, but I am not old nor new labour. Having said that the present speaker does nothing for me either. But we digress...............
		
Click to expand...

Digressing in a HHO thread? :eek3: What is the world coming to?


Anyway, who do you think you are, the forum police?


This is going round in circles.....


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (28 August 2013)

Being 21 with no political knowledge or care and not being a horse breeder the most i can bring to this thread is....

Whoop whoop its the sound of the police!



FionaM12 said:



			Anyway, who do you think you are, the forum police?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Digressing in a HHO thread? :eek3: What is the world coming to?


Anyway, who do you think you are, the forum police?


This is going round in circles..... 

Click to expand...

Cheers.


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Cheers, just keep on digging.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know Billie, I only read the last page or two. It is not the end of the world really. Chunky coloured cob will survive I am sure even at 4 months old. Lets look at the main breeders of such horses and I am sure that they are not cosseted one bit, they all seem to survive and end up at auctions having been ripped of their mothers at a far younger age. At least, this one might have a better future.


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			I don't know Billie, I only read the last page or two. It is not the end of the world really. Chunky coloured cob will survive I am sure even at 4 months old. Lets look at the main breeders of such horses and I am sure that they are not cosseted one bit, they all seem to survive and end up at auctions having been ripped of their mothers at a far younger age. At least, this one might have a better future.
		
Click to expand...



Duplicated.


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Ach no, you misunderstand me. FionaM12 likes to peddle herself as the nicest person on the forum and yet she is taking digs at my comments even after I have tried to retract them and suggest that I was using gentle humour. 

I'm out of sorts. Now, what do I need to do to get myself banned....?
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooooo! Please do NOT get banned Billie, FGS.


----------



## doriangrey (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			Noooooooooooo! Please do NOT get banned Billie, FGS.
		
Click to expand...

^^ is that sarcasm?


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

There are so many horses, ponies and foals whose welfare there's reason to worry about. I can't see that Dolly is one of them.  

A decision was made with support from the vet and local stud who were advising. I for one am happy to respect that decision, and as she's already weaned now, it's immaterial anyway.

I'll be following her progress on Facebook and hope her new owner carries on the updates where Abbie left off.


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			^^ is that sarcasm?
		
Click to expand...


Harsh  

Why on Earth would you presume that someone would want ME to leave?


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			^^ is that sarcasm?
		
Click to expand...

NO.............. I never fake sarcasm!! I like Billie and I like Fiona........... but I like gin better. OK?


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			FionaM12 likes to peddle herself as the nicest person on the forum and yet she is taking digs at my comments even after I have tried to retract them and suggest that I was using gentle humour.
		
Click to expand...

I do? :confused3: first I've heard! 

You misunderstand me, none of my jokey comments about BB, Labour or the police were aimed at anyone. I didn't even remember who'd started the police and BB jokes. You weren't in my thoughts at all Billie, believe it or not.  It was humour, I'm not sure why you took it personally and felt the need to make personal remarks. 

You must indeed be out of sorts.


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			no.............. I never fake sarcasm!! I like billie and i like fiona........... But i like gin better. Ok?
		
Click to expand...

you like gin better than you like me????


----------



## doriangrey (28 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Harsh  

Why on Earth would you presume that someone would want ME to leave? 

Click to expand...

Who knows?  The world is crashing down - Zeta-Jones and Douglas are crashing who saw that coming


----------



## Arizahn (28 August 2013)

Mine was taken to the sales at four months but the lady I bought him from paid his breeder to take him home again and run him on with his dam until he was six months. I thought that was nice of her


----------



## Spring Feather (28 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			Really?  As in have to bend their legs to suckle?  They must be very big foals!
		
Click to expand...

Yes warmblood foals are big foals.  Their legs are almost as long as their mothers so of course they have to crouch to get into the milk bar.


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			you like gin better than you like me???? 

Click to expand...

Yes, Fiona, I am afraid I simply do!!!!!


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			you like gin better than you like me???? 

Click to expand...

Hey that's weird, I wrote that all in capitals for JOKEY shouty effect and it self-edited. :confused3:


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			Yes, Fiona, I am afraid I simply do!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

As I'm apparently peddling myself as the world's nicest person I'll graciously forgive you.


----------



## doriangrey (28 August 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			Yes warmblood foals are big foals.  Their legs are almost as long as their mothers so of course they have to crouch to get into the milk bar.
		
Click to expand...

I replied earlier.  I have a lot of respect for you SF as you obviously have tons of experience.  For some reason I thought you bred QH's.  Doesn't matter in any case, my experience has only been with smaller foals


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Hey that's weird, I wrote that all in capitals for JOKEY shouty effect and it self-edited. :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

I LIKE GIN BETTER THAN I LIKE YOU. got it


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			I LIKE GIN BETTER THAN I LIKE YOU. got it
		
Click to expand...

Why did it let you write in caps and not me? :confused3:


----------



## Mongoose11 (28 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Why did it let you write in caps and not me? :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

BECAUSE YOU'RE TOO NICE TO BE ALLOWED TO USE CAPITALS? THE COMPUTER DETECTED YOUR NICENESS AND REJECTED YOUR ATTEMPT TO BE SHOUTY? 

Note it did not reject mine!


----------



## Moomin1 (28 August 2013)

Well I actually think FionaM12 IS one of the nicest posters on here, so there!  I also think Billie is nice too.  

Unlike me. MWHAHAHAAHAHAAAA.

I prefer red wine to all of you. ;-)


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Why did it let you write in caps and not me? :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

Cos you are Police.......................sorry Billie. I think the world of you too.


----------



## FionaM12 (28 August 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			BECAUSE YOU'RE TOO NICE TO BE ALLOWED TO USE CAPITALS? THE COMPUTER DETECTED YOUR NICENESS AND REJECTED YOUR ATTEMPT TO BE SHOUTY? 

Note it did not reject mine!
		
Click to expand...




Moomin1 said:



			Well I actually think FionaM12 IS one of the nicest posters on here, so there!  I also think Billie is nice too.  

Unlike me. MWHAHAHAAHAHAAAA.

I prefer red wine to all of you. ;-)
		
Click to expand...




justabob said:



			Cos you are Police.......................sorry Billie. I think the world of you too.
		
Click to expand...

Group hug? With red wine and gin?


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

I like Moomin.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 August 2013)

Jessi&Magic said:



			Being 21 with no political knowledge or care and not being a horse breeder the most i can bring to this thread is....

Whoop whoop its the sound of the police!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, how I love that song. I wish my car had been pimped and that it went up and down while I wait at lights. Sadly, it does not. *Sad face* :frown3:

I drove past a field where some cob mares were dumped some time ago. They were heavily in foal and then-inevitably :rolleyes3:-foaled. Cute little foals. I passed today: the field is pure ragwort :frown3:

The vet has ok'd Dolly going + the OP has left the building + the buyer appears to know what she's doing = ?

OMG, has Billie been banned?! NOT HAPPY. :frown3:


----------



## Moomin1 (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			I like Moomin.
		
Click to expand...

Have you had too much gin?!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 August 2013)

Hello, is anyone there?! Is Billie banned? And if so, why? She did nothing wrong :frown3:


----------



## Goldenstar (28 August 2013)

Billie banned ? and not while on a Armas thread surely not!!!!!


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Have you had too much gin?!!
		
Click to expand...

Yip, must have done. Will still like you in the morning though.


----------



## Moomin1 (28 August 2013)

justabob said:



			Yip, must have done. Will still like you in the morning though.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's nice to hear for a change on here! Lol!! Thankyou Justabob! 

As for Billie, I must be missing a trick, because I can't see what she did wrong to be banned?!!


----------



## ShadowHunter (28 August 2013)

This threads escalated quickly, Billies banned and you've all retreated to alcohol... 
H&H for you


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Well that's nice to hear for a change on here! Lol!! Thankyou Justabob! 

As for Billie, I must be missing a trick, because I can't see what she did wrong to be banned?!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she has been banned , she was just pee'd off. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## Spring Feather (28 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			I replied earlier.  I have a lot of respect for you SF as you obviously have tons of experience.  For some reason I thought you bred QH's.  Doesn't matter in any case, my experience has only been with smaller foals 

Click to expand...

No worries.  And yes I used to breed QHs but moved back to breeding WBs again a few years ago.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 August 2013)

Holly_H. said:



			This threads escalated quickly, Billies banned and you've all retreated to alcohol... 
H&H for you 

Click to expand...

I don't think it's so much a retreat as a head long charge.


----------



## Nicnac (28 August 2013)

WTF? Go out for the evening, log on to say good bye to Dolly (who will survive just fine - great big hulk of a girl) and find I'm too late as OP has left the building; Billie's gone AWOL and the rest of you are pished.  Tut tut.

(any wine left?)


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

Nicnac said:



			WTF? Go out for the evening, log on to say good bye to Dolly (who will survive just fine - great big hulk of a girl) and find I'm too late as OP has left the building; Billie's gone AWOL and the rest of you are pished.  Tut tut.

(any wine left?)
		
Click to expand...

Yesh, *slops bottle over* help yersel.


----------



## Moomin1 (28 August 2013)

Nicnac said:



			WTF? Go out for the evening, log on to say good bye to Dolly (who will survive just fine - great big hulk of a girl) and find I'm too late as OP has left the building; Billie's gone AWOL and the rest of you are pished.  Tut tut.

(any wine left?)
		
Click to expand...

Hansh off my winnnnnnne!


----------



## Arizahn (28 August 2013)

< sighs, shakes head, and puts the coffee on... >


----------



## justabob (28 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Hansh off my winnnnnnne!
		
Click to expand...

Bisch can get her own wine I shay.


----------



## Amymay (29 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			Awfully young to wean, I never wean before six months,  and preferably later
		
Click to expand...

Good for you.  

However as TB has weaned Dolly herself, the vet and stud have no issue - why have you? 

Good luck Dolly.  And wouldn't it be wonderful if everyone could be as caring an owner as Abbie?


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

Altough I do not agree with weaning at such a young age, Dolly looks big and strong and should be ok. Do wonder what the rush was though as she must have been under 4 months when weaned?  However there are many worse things that happen to horses and at least shes had a good start and has a nice new home to go to which many youngsters these days dont have.
I wish her Luck in her new home, I have enjoyed watching her grow.


----------



## HBM1 (29 August 2013)

tessybear said:



			Okay, big debate weaning if you google it comes up with akll sorts she is leaving this saturday to go to her new home with horses her own age.
		
Click to expand...

I have had to wean all of mine at 5 months.  Mostly because as big warmblood foals they start to drag mum's condition down, but also because they are so independent by then and spending a lot of time with the rest of their herd.  Just having a morning and evening suckle isn't a good enough reason to keep them plugging away at mum.  None of them have been affected by it and all are happy and sane.  None of mine have left me so young but that is because I like to keep them - though eventually have sold a couple.   Dolly seems a very calm and laid back girl and that she isn't going far, and will be with other youngsters will be good for her.  She has also had plenty of time to get used to mum not being there.  For what it is worth, I think you have done a great job with her, especially considering she was so unexpected.  I hope we do still hear about her and her day of leaving isn't too hard on you.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			Good for you.  

However as TB has weaned Dolly herself, the vet and stud have no issue - why have you? 

Good luck Dolly.  And wouldn't it be wonderful if everyone could be as caring an owner as Abbie?
		
Click to expand...

People are entitled to their own opinion. ;-)


----------



## GrumpyHero (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			People are entitled to their own opinion. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are but not in a way which belittles Abbie and questions her actions as if she is doing something harmful to Dolly! 
If I had gotten the same responses I would have felt quite attacked and avoided posting again.
As I've said previously, I've know foals weaned at 3 months under vets orders as they were growing too big too quickly! Dolly is a big girl, and if Tess had started pushing her away then it was semi-natural anyway.

It has nothing to do with any of you as to why Dolly has been weaned at the age she is. She is a lovely healthy foal and I do think some of you need to think before you post. 

You are entitled to your own opinions but that does not mean you need to post them questioning Abbies actions and possibly upsetting her.

Good luck for Saturday Abbie, Dolly & TB! x


----------



## zigzag (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			Good for you.  

However as TB has weaned Dolly herself, the vet and stud have no issue - why have you? 

Good luck Dolly.  And wouldn't it be wonderful if everyone could be as caring an owner as Abbie?
		
Click to expand...

I stated my opinion, I was not rude, just said it was awfully young.  I was surprised a stud would advise weaning at 4 months



jess_ said:



			Yes they are but not in a way which belittles Abbie and questions her actions as if she is doing something harmful to Dolly! 
If I had gotten the same responses I would have felt quite attacked and avoided posting again.
As I've said previously, I've know foals weaned at 3 months under vets orders as they were growing too big too quickly! Dolly is a big girl, and if Tess had started pushing her away then it was semi-natural anyway.

It has nothing to do with any of you as to why Dolly has been weaned at the age she is. She is a lovely healthy foal and I do think some of you need to think before you post. 

You are entitled to your own opinions but that does not mean you need to post them questioning Abbies actions and possibly upsetting her.

Good luck for Saturday Abbie, Dolly & TB! x
		
Click to expand...


It is upsetting for a poster to have her actions questioned?  It is a forum, people have opinions...  What is the point of a forum if people can't disagree with a posters actions? I was not rude.  If people don't want opinions on what they have done they shouldn't post about them


I am not the only poster who stated it was awfully young, so no idea why posts keep getting dragged up....


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

jess_ said:



			Yes they are but not in a way which belittles Abbie and questions her actions as if she is doing something harmful to Dolly! 
If I had gotten the same responses I would have felt quite attacked and avoided posting again.
As I've said previously, I've know foals weaned at 3 months under vets orders as they were growing too big too quickly! Dolly is a big girl, and if Tess had started pushing her away then it was semi-natural anyway.

It has nothing to do with any of you as to why Dolly has been weaned at the age she is. She is a lovely healthy foal and I do think some of you need to think before you post. 

You are entitled to your own opinions but that does not mean you need to post them questioning Abbies actions and possibly upsetting her.

Good luck for Saturday Abbie, Dolly & TB! x
		
Click to expand...

I haven't even commented on Abbie, Dolly or TB.

And how on earth is stating when someone weans their own horses belittling Abbie?  Ridiculous.


----------



## GrumpyHero (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I haven't even commented on Abbie, Dolly or TB.

And how on earth is stating when someone weans their own horses belittling Abbie?  Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Moomin this was not aimed at you, more aimed at 'people are entitled to their own opinions' comment you made


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

Everyone is entitled to an opinion and while I would never dream of weaning at just over four months a well grown well handled cob foal is not going to come to much harm I think there's foals to worry a lot more about than this one .
But wants the point of a thread if not debate the things it raises we are not a forum where you post a give me a warm feeling thread and expect everyone who disagrees with what your doing to say nothing it's just not how it works here.


----------



## Ladyinred (29 August 2013)

Jeeez you lot. Leave the poor kid alone!! She has taken advice and is doing what she believes to be best... after all she is the only one who really knows what goes on between Dolly and Tessy.

I imagine she will be very sad to see Dolly leave, there's no need for people to twist the knife.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

I have seen no one twisting the knife just saying they would not do it .
OP is not exactly a child she's 17 ( is that right) at 17 I had been out in the world paddling my own canoe for a year .


----------



## Ladyinred (29 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			I have seen no one twisting the knife just saying they would not do it .
OP is not exactly a child she's 17 ( is that right) at 17 I had been out in the world paddling my own canoe for a year .
		
Click to expand...

Well I suspected it would be a waste of breath asking people to be a little kinder to her.. never seems to happen any more on HHO. 

And you may have been out in the world at 17, as was I, but not everyone is the same, thank goodness.

As for twisting the knife.. I imagine she has done a lot of soul-searching over this foal and it certainly isn't helping her by querying a decision that has already been made and acted on.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Well I suspected it would be a waste of breath asking people to be a little kinder to her.. never seems to happen any more on HHO. 

And you may have been out in the world at 17, as was I, but not everyone is the same, thank goodness.

As for twisting the knife.. I imagine she has done a lot of soul-searching over this foal and it certainly isn't helping her by querying a decision that has already been made and acted on.
		
Click to expand...

Good grief anybody would think she had given birth to an unexpected baby.  She has not.  Her horse gave birth to a foal. Simple.  It's not a life changing event.  

Talk about mollycoddling.


----------



## doriangrey (29 August 2013)

More like Dollycoddling  ... I'll get my coat ...


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			More like Dollycoddling  ... I'll get my coat ...
		
Click to expand...

Pahaha!!! :-D


----------



## Amymay (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Good grief anybody would think she had given birth to an unexpected baby.  She has not.  Her horse gave birth to a foal. Simple.  It's not a life changing event.  

Talk about mollycoddling.
		
Click to expand...

I think for a 17 year old this _ unexpected _ foal has been totally life changing. ....


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			I think for a 17 year old this _ unexpected _ foal has been totally life changing. ....
		
Click to expand...

LIFECHANGING?!!!  Really?!! 

I really hope nothing more serious happens in her life if that is 'lifechanging'.

I personally class serious injury or unexpected death/severe illness lifechanging.  Not the birth of a foal.


----------



## MileAMinute (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			I think for a 17 year old this _ unexpected _ foal has been totally life changing. ....
		
Click to expand...

The foal is going this weekend. So her life is back to normal. Hardly life changing....


----------



## Cortez (29 August 2013)

The foal will be fine. Most foals are weaned at between 4 and 6 months, many with far less care and kindness than this one.


----------



## CorvusCorax (29 August 2013)

**drives tanker full of Evening Primrose oil into thread, sprays everyone, drives out again**


----------



## Noodles_3 (29 August 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			**drives tanker full of Evening Primrose oil into thread, sprays everyone, drives out again**
		
Click to expand...

Lol this made me laugh 

Just to add I wish Dolly all the best in her new home, I think she will be just fine.


----------



## zigzag (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			I think for a 17 year old this _ unexpected _ foal has been totally life changing. ....
		
Click to expand...

Life changing.. LOL  a foal was born, she was back riding the mare a couple of months after the foal was born and weaned before 4 months, not exactly life changing. A bit of an inconvenience maybe


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			Life changing.. LOL  a foal was born, she was back riding the mare a couple of months after the foal was born and weaned before 4 months, not exactly life changing. A bit of an inconvenience maybe
		
Click to expand...

Quite. Never heard of anything so melodramatic before over such a minor issue in life.

Mileaminute should know all about 'lifechanging'. She was diagnosed with diabetes when she was a child and has struggled greatly with her health ever since.  THAT'S lifechanging.


----------



## Jesstickle (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			LIFECHANGING?!!!  Really?!! 

I really hope nothing more serious happens in her life if that is 'lifechanging'.

I personally class serious injury or unexpected death/severe illness lifechanging.  Not the birth of a foal.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of things can be life changing without having a long term, debilitating impact on your physical health! Anything which changes the way you think or approach things is life changing surely?  Having a baby, getting your first 'real' job, passing your driving test, getting a horse or dog (if it is your first ever dependent) and so many other things can be described as life changing. 

Honestly I do not understand you apparent dislike for TB who seems like a nice, normal kid to me.  Why does she offend you so much?

I have always thought you were a bit unhinged to be honest but now I think you are actually just rather unpleasant.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Jesstickle said:



			Lots of things can be life changing without having a long term, debilitating impact on your physical health! Anything which changes the way you think or approach things is life changing surely?  Having a baby, getting your first 'real' job, passing your driving test, getting a horse or dog (if it is your first ever dependent) and so many other things can be described as life changing. 

Honestly I do not understand you apparent dislike for TB who seems like a nice, normal kid to me.  Why does she offend you so much?

I have always thought you were a bit unhinged to be honest but now I think you are actually just rather unpleasant.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't made any comment about TB on this thread. I have commented that I do not feel Amymay's description of this being a lifechanging event is just.


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

I have enjoyed tessybears threads about tessy and dolly and enjoyed watching Dolly grow, I agree that TB seemed to cope well with an unexpected foal and seems to have cared for them both well, However, it is a little bit strange that no one is allowed to have their own opinions and thoughts where she is concerned. Yes shes a young girl and every one makes mistakes, but if any one dares critise her all hell breaks loose!  Im sure Dolly will be ok, but as im sure most people know under 4 months is really too young to be weaned without good reason.  There does not really seem to a good reason in this case.  Just wonder what response there would be if someone else posted about weaning a 4 month old!


----------



## Amymay (29 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			Life changing.. LOL  a foal was born, she was back riding the mare a couple of months after the foal was born and weaned before 4 months, not exactly life changing. A bit of an inconvenience maybe
		
Click to expand...

What a miserable pair you and moomin are.

If people don't find the lifechanging joy in thes unexpected events I feel very sorry for you.

What miserable little lives you must lead.


----------



## Jesstickle (29 August 2013)

Elliesmemory1 said:



			I have enjoyed tessybears threads about tessy and dolly and enjoyed watching Dolly grow, I agree that TB seemed to cope well with an unexpected foal and seems to have cared for them both well, However, it is a little bit strange that no one is allowed to have their own opinions and thoughts where she is concerned. Yes shes a young girl and every one makes mistakes, but if any one dares critise her all hell breaks loose!  Im sure Dolly will be ok, but as im sure most people know under 4 months is really too young to be weaned without good reason.  There does not really seem to a good reason in this case.  Just wonder what response there would be if someone else posted about weaning a 4 month old!
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely think that if I had done it hardly anyone would have batted an eyelid to be perfectly honest. I don't think people would even bother to question me over it, especially if I stated repeatedly that the vet had OK'd my decision...


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			What a miserable pair you and moomin are.

If people don't find the lifechanging joy in thes unexpected events I feel very sorry for you.

What miserable little lives you must lead.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody has said they aren't pleased for TB?  People have simply said they disagree that a foal should be weaned that early for no good reason.  Jeez.


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

Jesstickle said:



			I genuinely think that if I had done it hardly anyone would have batted an eyelid to be perfectly honest. I don't think people would even bother to question me over it, especially if I stated repeatedly that the vet had OK'd my decision...
		
Click to expand...

I dont agree, think most people think 4 months is too young unless there is a good reason, remember she is only just 4 months and would have been less than that when weaned, Not saying she will come to any major harm but it would have been kinder to wait another few weeks.  Anyway thats just my opinion, to which im entitled.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

Ladyinred said:



			Well I suspected it would be a waste of breath asking people to be a little kinder to her..
		
Click to expand...

No I wouldn't do that LiR! Asking people to think about being a bit kinder to others on here has made me really unpopular with quite a few people here. :eek3:


----------



## Jesstickle (29 August 2013)

Elliesmemory1 said:



			I dont agree, think most people think 4 months is too young unless there is a good reason, remember she is only just 4 months and would have been less than that when weaned, Not saying she will come to any major harm but it would have been kinder to wait another few weeks.  Anyway thats just my opinion, to which im entitled.
		
Click to expand...

They might think it but I don't think most people would say it to me.

If you are young on here people think that is carte blanche to shove their opinions down your throat. As I am not I find I am left to my own devices most of the time.


----------



## Megibo (29 August 2013)

Despite reading the thread and Abbie justifying herself there are still people harping on? 
Not that she should have had too, but Abbie and her mum counted the WEEKS since Dolly was born and she infact 5 months, not 4, so chill!


----------



## zigzag (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			What a miserable pair you and moomin are.

If people don't find the lifechanging joy in thes unexpected events I feel very sorry for you.

What miserable little lives you must lead.
		
Click to expand...


I'm perfectly happy thank you.  And if you look back at the Dolly/being born thread, I was very happy for TB, but obviously am not allowed to state that the foal was weaned too early ( I also wouldn't have ridden the mare while the foal was at foot, but that would be opening up a  whole different can of worms ) 

So Amymay, if you had a mare that had an unexpected foal, would you ride the mare while foal was at foot, and wean before 4 months?


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

Megibo said:



			Despite reading the thread and Abbie justifying herself there are still people harping on? 
Not that she should have had too, but Abbie and her mum counted the WEEKS since Dolly was born and she infact 5 months, not 4, so chill!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Im aware of the fact that they counted weeks, but I do honestly think it was still too young, I dont think any harm has been done just that it would have been kinder to wait a few more weeks, However whats done is done, but everyone should remember that people are fully intitled to their own opinions.


----------



## HBM1 (29 August 2013)

A lot of people ride mares with a foal at foot. As regards the term life-changing though, why have people leapt upon it as instantly having to mean a negative?  For anyone of Abbie's age to go through this worrying, joyful and satisfying time it should be life-changing. To see for yourself s baby come into the world,  their learning experiences,  development of  relationships. .all very life-changing for Abbie. It doesn't mean it negates everyone else's more negative experiences.  After all, none of us can go around constantly comparing our lives to others just so we can see if we are ok to enjoy something, or call it relevant to us.


----------



## Spiritedly (29 August 2013)

I have to say that I don't think there would be all this fuss if a stud had said they had weaned one of their foals at 4 months or if a vet said they had advised a client to.
 I think part of the problem is we've all followed TB and Dollys story from being discovered to be in foal, through birth and now weaning and some people feel a bit proprietary of Dolly and because they are more experienced than TB they feel their opinion is therefore correct. TB has stated that Dolly was weaned on the advice of the stud, who may or may not be more experienced than people on here, and of the vet, who certainly has more medical training than most on here, but TB, the stud and the vet all have something that people on here do not and that is experience with Dolly and Tessy! 
 Just because you wouldn't wean at 4 months it doesn't make you right in every case and without knowing the reason behind the stud and vet advising that Dolly should be weaned now you can't say that TB was wrong.


----------



## Ladyinred (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			No I wouldn't do that LiR! Asking people to think about being a bit kinder to others on here has made me really unpopular with quite a few people here. :eek3:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah well.. I have this misguided faith in human nature which is so often proved wrong.

I don't think you are unpopular FionaM12, just you prick a few consciences. It's so darn EASY to be unkind on a forum, I bet half these people wouldn't say boo to a goose in real life.


----------



## montanna (29 August 2013)

Not sure where the original poster asked for advice on when to wean her foal! What a load of rubbish this thread has turned into, as per usual.

I think the recent thread on here about 'knowing when to keep one's mouth shut' applies.

I feel sorry for the original poster who just wanted to share her news for those who have followed with interest.


----------



## HBM1 (29 August 2013)

Having seen Dolly's last photo and the size of her, I would say weaning was absolutely the right thing for her bones and joints. By weaning, her food intake can be well monitored and gives her every chance of growing on without health issues.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 August 2013)

jeez, this forum is nasty atm. Good luck with school Abbie, I am sure Dolly will be a credit to you and her mum.

I also left home at 16-am 43 now and still don't know that it was a good idea. However, even my cynical 17yo self would have been blown away by a foal and then having to rehome it. Lets hope the not-so-good life events don't happen to other people, just because they may of happened to us eh?


----------



## Spring Feather (29 August 2013)

Megibo said:



			Despite reading the thread and Abbie justifying herself there are still people harping on? 
Not that she should have had too, but Abbie and her mum counted the WEEKS since Dolly was born and she infact 5 months, not 4, so chill!
		
Click to expand...

How does that work then :confused3: ?  If the foal is around 120 days old at time of weaning that works out to around 17 weeks which is just a little over 4 months if you use an average of 4 weeks per month.  But of course it isn't just over 4 months, it's actually 3 months and a couple of weeks, because when weaning foals, breeders work in full months, not weeks or days.


----------



## *hic* (29 August 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Having seen Dolly's last photo and the size of her, I would say weaning was absolutely the right thing for her bones and joints. By weaning, her food intake can be well monitored and gives her every chance of growing on without health issues.
		
Click to expand...

Which would, of course, concur with the advice of the stud and the vet who have all seen Dolly IRL


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

From what I have read I dont think the vet or stud advised it, just oked it which is a differant thing.  yes Im sure it will all be fine, but it would have been kinder to wait a few more weeks surely, Whats a few weeks really?  Hopefully Dolly will have a long life, but she will never get the time spent with mum back.

Just wonder what you would all say if you saw a ad on dragon driving or somehing for a 4 month old?  would you all be saying it should still be with mum?  I would and so would most of you I think!
Anyway I hope all goes well on sat and Dolly has a safe journey and settles in to her new home with no problems.


----------



## Caol Ila (29 August 2013)

Good luck, Abbie.

Once again, this forum shows it's nasty side.  It's like HHO version of Monty Python's "Four Yorkshiremen."  Except not nearly as funny.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Caol Ila said:



			Good luck, Abbie.

Once again, this forum shows it's nasty side.  It's like HHO version of Monty Python's "Four Yorkshiremen."  Except not nearly as funny.
		
Click to expand...

I am still really trying to figure out what is nasty about someone saying that they feel it's very early for a foal to be weaned?!!  Nobody has been personally insulting to TB, or even remotely negative about her as a person.

Confused.com.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Caol Ila said:



			Good luck, Abbie.

Once again, this forum shows it's nasty side.  It's like HHO version of Monty Python's "Four Yorkshiremen."  Except not nearly as funny.
		
Click to expand...

I am still really trying to figure out what is nasty about someone saying that they feel it's very early for a foal to be weaned?!!  Nobody has been personally insulting to TB, or even remotely negative about her as a person.

Confused.com.


----------



## Spring Feather (29 August 2013)

Elliesmemory1 said:



			Just wonder what you would all say if you saw a ad on dragon driving or somehing for a 4 month old?  would you all be saying it should still be with mum?  I would and so would most of you I think!
		
Click to expand...

I don't care who it might be, unless there was a perfectly valid reason for weaning a foal at 3 and a half months, I would say something :smile3: because weaning at 3 and a half months is too early for any normal foal imo.  However, as in this case, the deed has already been done therefore not much point in getting all worked up about it.


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I am still really trying to figure out what is nasty about someone saying that they feel it's very early for a foal to be weaned?!!  Nobody has been personally insulting to TB, or even remotely negative about her as a person.

Confused.com.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thats what I dont understand! there seems to some kind of unwritten law DONT QUESTION TESSYBEAR!, It is early to wean as most people in truth would think.


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I don't care who it might be, unless there was a perfectly valid reason for weaning a foal at 3 and a half months, I would say something :smile3: because weaning at 3 and a half months is too early for any normal foal imo.  However, as in this case, the deed has already been done therefore not much point in getting all worked up about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thats exactly what I think, Good luck to them all.


----------



## Megibo (29 August 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			How does that work then :confused3: ?  If the foal is around 120 days old at time of weaning that works out to around 17 weeks which is just a little over 4 months if you use an average of 4 weeks per month.  But of course it isn't just over 4 months, it's actually 3 months and a couple of weeks, because when weaning foals, breeders work in full months, not weeks or days.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know sorry, just that they counted weeks which makes her 5 months or so. When my mare has her baby (hopefully) I'll be leaving them be until at least 6 months though I've heard it better to leave longer. If she pushes the foal away before then that's up to her.

Either way, Abbie has taken the advice of professionals and as you say whats done is done so I don't know why people are going on about it. Dolly looks happy enough to me.


----------



## Caol Ila (29 August 2013)

My post was in reference to people's comments about the mare having an unexpected foal not being a "life changing" event for a 17-year old.


----------



## pip6 (29 August 2013)

Blimey, think evening primrose oil pretty spot on!

TB at no point asked for anyones opinion or advice. She has already sought those from people on the ground seeing the animals in the flesh. She has just told people about the next big step in the story, which many people have followed & enjoyed. She reasonably assumed that those people would like to know Dolly is moving on.

Why on earth is her decision taking up 18 pages of tripe? You trust the girl (& it seems all sides agree that she is mature & responsible) or you don't (very much TB cares two hoots which it is). She hasn't asked for feedback, just passed on information to those interested. Thankfully she has had the maturity (a word that keeps on cropping up when talking about TB) to stop looking at this forum & concentrate on her exams. So you can post to your hearts content about what she should / shouldn't have done, she wont see any of it.

If you are that bothered why not start a thread in the breeding room asking about peoples opinions on weaning age (as you expect replies & comments when you ask for them).


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

pip6 said:



			Blimey, think evening primrose oil pretty spot on!

TB at no point asked for anyones opinion or advice. She has already sought those from people on the ground seeing the animals in the flesh. She has just told people about the next big step in the story, which many people have followed & enjoyed. She reasonably assumed that those people would like to know Dolly is moving on.

Why on earth is her decision taking up 18 pages of tripe? You trust the girl (& it seems all sides agree that she is mature & responsible) or you don't (very much TB cares two hoots which it is). She hasn't asked for feedback, just passed on information to those interested. Thankfully she has had the maturity (a word that keeps on cropping up when talking about TB) to stop looking at this forum & concentrate on her exams. So you can post to your hearts content about what she should / shouldn't have done, she wont see any of it.

If you are that bothered why not start a thread in the breeding room asking about peoples opinions on weaning age (as you expect replies & comments when you ask for them).
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, she won't see any of these comments.  So why is everyone up in arms saying people shouldn't be saying 'negative' things (though goodness knows what is negative about anything that has been said - merely just opinion and observation)?


----------



## Fellewell (29 August 2013)

Caol Ila said:



			Good luck, Abbie.

Once again, this forum shows it's nasty side.  It's like HHO version of Monty Python's "Four Yorkshiremen."  Except not nearly as funny.
		
Click to expand...

Eee by 'eck we used ta drive t'mares in t'road til they t'foaled on t'tarmac. Then we used ta sent t'foals down t'mines when they was t'two months old where tha pulled t'carts up and down til tha t'legs fell off.
Eee by gum tha don't know tha born t'today.


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

Dont think it matters if she sees it or not, the facts are that Dolly has been weaned already, too early in many peoples opinions.  This is a forum about horses for people to read and post on and to give their thoughts and advice. Some people think its ok to wean at under 4 months others dont. Whatever, its done now.  
Hopefully all will be well.


----------



## Nettle123 (29 August 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I don't care who it might be, unless there was a perfectly valid reason for weaning a foal at 3 and a half months, I would say something :smile3: because weaning at 3 and a half months is too early for any normal foal imo.  However, as in this case, the deed has already been done therefore not much point in getting all worked up about it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. It might though encourage another new foal owner to reconsider weaning early so is a useful thread from that point of view.


----------



## pip6 (29 August 2013)

If people lack experience to this extent hopefully they just wont breed. TB had this thrust on her, didn't ask for it, or any opinions. It is people assuming that their opinion is important (more so that the professional advice already sought) that it has to be expressed. Why can't people just wish this young lady who has done so well all the best & leave it there.

I know some people breed, but as a % how many of the 'experts' on here have bred a foal? Not just been at a yard where they breed, or a friend had one, but done it themselves with no help other than vets?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (29 August 2013)

Spring Feather said:



			I don't care who it might be, unless there was a perfectly valid reason for weaning a foal at 3 and a half months, I would say something :smile3: because weaning at 3 and a half months is too early for any normal foal imo.  However, as in this case, the deed has already been done therefore not much point in getting all worked up about it.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. 

It's done now. However, to say nothing would be to condone it. Don't quite see what the rush was. Mare is healthy, foal is healthy, so it was a pity that owner and buyer couldn't have given them a little extra time.


----------



## WelshD (29 August 2013)

Gosh this foal is getting younger and younger

It will be back in the womb in a minute!


----------



## Ladyinred (29 August 2013)

WelshD said:



			Gosh this foal is getting younger and younger

It will be back in the womb in a minute!
		
Click to expand...

<snort> That's squash on the keyboard!


----------



## TheTrotter. (29 August 2013)

I think people are forgetting that dolly is a big strapping foal. . . 
Thats been eating and been seperated from Tessy for a week, not including the times TB has stated dolly has 
People seem to think their opinions are more important than the vets/studs....


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

horserider said:



			Exactly. 

It's done now. However, to say nothing would be to condone it. Don't quite see what the rush was. Mare is healthy, foal is healthy, so it was a pity that owner and buyer couldn't have given them a little extra time.
		
Click to expand...

Just counted it in weeks and Dolly is 18 weeks old or 126 days Pretty young really.  Yes she does look a big girl, but she is still only a baby, bless her.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (29 August 2013)

TheTrotter. said:



			I think people are forgetting that dolly is a big strapping foal. . . 
Thats been eating and been seperated from Tessy for a week, not including the times TB has stated dolly has 
People seem to think their opinions are more important than the vets/studs....
		
Click to expand...

Dolly is healthy, as is her dam, so no reason for the haste. 
Vets tend to work with their clients, so there's a difference from saying its ok to saying its ideal. 

I do find it slightly irksome that valid opinions are not respected as that. Why don't some of the more vocal supporters of early weaning, say, I don't agree with your opinion rather than belittle the postings of those they disagree with ?


----------



## TheTrotter. (29 August 2013)

Attention all mathematicians. (SP?) 

Dolly is in fact: 
Age:
0 years 4 months 5 days
or 4 months 5 days
or 18 weeks 1 days
or 127 days
or 3048 hours
or 182880 minutes
or 10972800 seconds 

old..


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

TheTrotter. said:



			Attention all mathematicians. (SP?) 

Dolly is in fact: 
Age:
0 years 4 months 5 days
or 4 months 5 days
or 18 weeks 1 days
or 127 days
or 3048 hours
or 182880 minutes
or 10972800 seconds 

old..
		
Click to expand...

Whoops, I was a day out!  However if she has been weaned for aprox a week already then she was 3 months and three weeks at the most.  Come on people! thats too young unless there is a big problem


----------



## Amymay (29 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			So Amymay, if you had a mare that had an unexpected foal, would you ride the mare while foal was at foot, and wean before 4 months?
		
Click to expand...

Abbie stopped riding the mare the minute those with experience advised her to. She has recently sat on the mare again four months post foaling- which is fine.

As TB was weaning the foal herself I see no problem in a late four month weaning. Especially givwn how strapping Dolly is.


----------



## HBM1 (29 August 2013)

Elliesmemory1 said:



			Whoops, I was a day out!  However if she has been weaned for aprox a week already then she was 3 months and three weeks at the most.  Come on people! thats too young unless there is a big problem
		
Click to expand...

there IS a big problem! have you not see the photos above of Dolly??  Her mother was clearly doing her very well and at that rate of growth, leaving her on her dam could have been very detrimental to her long term health.  (think large foal, fast growing joints and bones)...weaning is far more preferable to that, it isn't as if Dolly is some poor weakling foal shut away in a shed somewhere (So I found the dragon driving reference offensive)... you cannot always go by months, you have to go by a lot of other factors and health is the main one.  As for someone reading a thread and thinking early weaning is a standard, they shouldn't be breeding in the first place.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

HBM1 said:



			there IS a big problem! have you not see the photos above of Dolly??  Her mother was clearly doing her very well and at that rate of growth, leaving her on her dam could have been very detrimental to her long term health.  (think large foal, fast growing joints and bones)...weaning is far more preferable to that, it isn't as if Dolly is some poor weakling foal shut away in a shed somewhere (So I found the dragon driving reference offensive)... you cannot always go by months, you have to go by a lot of other factors and health is the main one.  As for someone reading a thread and thinking early weaning is a standard, they shouldn't be breeding in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

If a mare is doing a foal to well you can simply restrict the grazing , works a treat you don't need to wean if the foal is doing to well.


----------



## GrumpyHero (29 August 2013)

Dolly is massive for her age and i don't know why everyone is questioning Abbies motives. She would not wean Dolly would it be detrimental to her health - she has done so under her VETS guidance. 

I've said this so many times now - I personally know of many foals weaned early with absolutely NO ill effects and no long term effects. Yes you are all entitled to your own opinions but for gods sake I'm sick of all this petty bickering over weaning age of a foal that you don't even own! She's hardly malnourished and in need of vital vitamins and milk from her mother!


----------



## *hic* (29 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			If a mare is doing a foal to well you can simply restrict the grazing , works a treat you don't need to wean if the foal is doing to well.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, and end up with a mare like a coatrack and a foal still doing too well.


----------



## Deseado (29 August 2013)

I am sure there are certainly some people on this thread who have experience of breeding, foaling and weaning, but I would hazard a guess that many who are commenting negatively have never weaned a foal in their lives. What, exactly, are you so negative about? What are the bad things that are likely to happen to the foal now that she has been weaned?


----------



## ChestnutTinker (29 August 2013)

I really feel for Abbie, she just came on here to tell everyone Dolly is going and once again HHO has erupted.


----------



## WelshD (29 August 2013)

Yes CT its a heck of a way to kick a girl when she is down isnt it? 

OP could be reading this thread as she wouldnt need to sign in to see it - I hope for her sake she isnt looking though. Whats done is done and decisions have been made - i dont think the OP wants another foal so i'm not sure what hammering home the point will do exactly


----------



## ChestnutTinker (29 August 2013)

WelshD said:



			Yes CT its a heck of a way to kick a girl when she is down isnt it? 

OP could be reading this thread as she wouldnt need to sign in to see it - I hope for her sake she isnt looking though. Whats done is done and decisions have been made - i dont think the OP wants another foal so i'm not sure what hammering home the point will do exactly 

Click to expand...

Yes!
I feel so bad for her because I know she will be reading this even if she doesn't reply and to have people having a go at her and arguing is not helping anything. She'll be gutted on Saturday and all this bickering isn't helping!
We know Dolly will be fine. We know Abbie is letting her go this early only because the vet said it's okay - She is a sensible lass and wouldn't do anything that wasn't in Dolly or Tess' best interests and quite frankly, everyone arguing isn't going to change the decision that's already made.


----------



## zigzag (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			Abbie stopped riding the mare the minute those with experience advised her to. She has recently sat on the mare again four months post foaling- which is fine.

As TB was weaning the foal herself I see no problem in a late four month weaning. Especially givwn how strapping Dolly is.
		
Click to expand...

               You didn't answer my question... Would you do it? and before 4 months and not a late four months?


----------



## hayley.t (29 August 2013)

For what its worth I have heard vets advise the early weaning of foals, puppies and kittens because they were getting too large so it does happen. I know its a different species but I remember somebody bringing some puppies in (at 3 weeks) because they thought that there was something wrong with their legs but it was just that they were much too fat (small litter) and the vet recommended restricting their time with mum which normally would never be advised so young so sometimes the vets advice does fly in the face of convention.


----------



## Amymay (29 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			You didn't answer my question... Would you do it? and before 4 months and not a late four months?
		
Click to expand...

I thought I gave you quite a comprehensive response.


----------



## Cortez (29 August 2013)

I'LL answer your question: I have done it, with no ill effects whatsoever, and more than once. I have also ridden many a mare with foal at foot, also with no ill effects - what harm is supposed to happen? EXPERIENCE, rather than sentiment and fuzzy ideas, has led me to do these things - not all foals can be weaned at four months, but actually MOST well-grown, properly cared for ones can. I have bred approximately 200 foals in my lifetime (I am quite old, BTW), and officiated at many more births and weanings. Will you all please just leave this girl alone: she has done a great job, always had the best interests of her mare and filly at heart, and sought good, professional advice throughout. If you don't approve of weaning foals at 4 months, then don't do it. Plenty of professional, commercial breeders do so with no ill effects at all. Jeez!


----------



## Purple18 (29 August 2013)

maybe this thread needs to be closed now as there seems no end in sight


----------



## Polos Mum (29 August 2013)

Just an example of how opinions on this area might differ I wonder how many of us breastfed our kids for the full 2 YEARS recommended by World Health Organisaton !!   Many people don't breast feed at all even though it's almost certainly better than formula.  I know people are totally different but each person makes a decision based on their own circumstances with advice from experts - and they do the same for their animals. 

I've never bred a foal and have no idea on weaning so in TB's shoes I'd have read up (massive range of opinions) and taken advice (vets and buyers who have other youngsters) and made a decision based on that and how mare and foal were doing.   
People may have different opinions but I struggle to see what real harm will be done to such a big well established foal
 and nobody has explained what she is risking. (just my 50p's worth)


----------



## hayley.t (29 August 2013)

What a good analogy PM!


----------



## justabob (29 August 2013)

I think the time to wean is a bit like *how long is a piece of string*.It depends on the mare and foal. Dolly looks like a big strong foal, having said that, the initial ground rules are taught to a foal by its dam, it learns its place and no human being can do the job better than the dam. As the foal gets bigger it often gets playful and bolshy this is the time the mare will put it in its place. I think that extra month of education will be missed by taking a foal away too soon. I have bred many foals before anyone asks. But if Dolly is a happy well balanced and confident foal I am sure she will be fine.


----------



## zigzag (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			I thought I gave you quite a comprehensive response.
		
Click to expand...

Not on what you would do.


----------



## justabob (29 August 2013)

Who made you the forum queen? In reply to purple


----------



## tikino (29 August 2013)

5 months is NOT to young to wean a foal and that an experienced breeder talking. you need to few every foal as individuals and she is lovely and well formed enough for weaning good luck in your new home dolly


----------



## ChiffChaff (29 August 2013)

tikino said:



			5 months is NOT to young to wean a foal and that an experienced breeder talking. you need to few every foal as individuals and she is lovely and well formed enough for weaning good luck in your new home dolly
		
Click to expand...

*she's four months*


----------



## zigzag (29 August 2013)

tikino said:



			5 months is NOT to young to wean a foal and that an experienced breeder talking. you need to few every foal as individuals and she is lovely and well formed enough for weaning good luck in your new home dolly
		
Click to expand...

You haven't read all the thread then, dolly isn't 5 months


----------



## Purple18 (29 August 2013)

justabob said:



			Who made you the forum queen? In reply to purple[/]

I just don't think it very fair when Abbie isn't here to stick up for herself. weaning is a tricky question but the decision has been made. Can't we just all be happy that dolly is going to a loving home ? at the end of the day isn't that  the important thing ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dustygirl (29 August 2013)

What a shame, this thread just makes me sad .
Lots of people have enjoyed Dollys arrival and journey.  Why can't people just put their personal views aside and wish her well.  It doesn't matter if you agree or disagree with the way Abbie has handled this - it's her horse and her choice. 

Personally I think Abbie has been amazing and I wish Dolly all the best and look forward to TB and Dolly updates.  I hope my daughters turn out to be as well rounded as Abbie.


----------



## Amymay (29 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			Not on what you would do.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have no problem weaning at four months of the situation required it.


----------



## Fools Motto (29 August 2013)

WOW.. sure is an eye opener this.

Hope Abbie can continue to hold her head high and be extremely pleased with all she has done for Tess, and with Dolly. Cracking foal, big and strong. She'll be just fine. Abbie will have to have the strength of an ox to overlook some of these comments, but if anyone can, Abbie can. She's a good kid, and I admire her.

Good luck Dolly! Safe travels on Saturday... Send us all a quick post card about your new world 'op north!!


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

Purple18 said:





justabob said:



			Who made you the forum queen? In reply to purple[/]

I just don't think it very fair when Abbie isn't here to stick up for herself. weaning is a tricky question but the decision has been made. Can't we just all be happy that dolly is going to a loving home ? at the end of the day isn't that  the important thing ?
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing stopping OP joining if she chooses but she's got nothing to stick up for herself about , other people would do something different that's all anyone ones said . What's the issue with that ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Brightbay (29 August 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			Just an example of how opinions on this area might differ I wonder how many of us breastfed our kids for the full 2 YEARS recommended by World Health Organisaton !!   Many people don't breast feed at all even though it's almost certainly better than formula.  I know people are totally different but each person makes a decision based on their own circumstances with advice from experts - and they do the same for their animals. 

I've never bred a foal and have no idea on weaning so in TB's shoes I'd have read up (massive range of opinions) and taken advice (vets and buyers who have other youngsters) and made a decision based on that and how mare and foal were doing.   
People may have different opinions but I struggle to see what real harm will be done to such a big well established foal
 and nobody has explained what she is risking. (just my 50p's worth)
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how many mothers send their two year old children off to boarding school, by the same analogy?  For some reason, we seem to think in animals other than humans the mother-infant bond's only purpose is to provide food.  Clearly non human animals do not need a mother for comfort, reassurance, teaching correct behaviour, guidance on what to eat and how to behave.  That's just humans.

For what it's worth, I think this thread is useful.  If everybody said "gosh well done", and nobody expressed the fact that many people disagree - and have good reason to do so - how would any 17 year old, or indeed any adult, ever change their views?  If the discussion causes anybody who currently believes it's "normal and fine" to wean at 4 months, then it's been worth while.  I am sure many early weaned foals are "just fine".  On the other hand, how many "not just fine" foals, with behavioural problems and ulcers is it necessary to have for the practice to be questioned? One, two, fifty, two hundred?  Or do we just accept that something we do for our own convenience is simply "mostly OK"?


----------



## Bionic Boy (29 August 2013)

Dustygirl said:



			What a shame, this thread just makes me sad .
Lots of people have enjoyed Dollys arrival and journey.  Why can't people just put their personal views aside and wish her well.  It doesn't matter if you agree or disagree with the way Abbie has handled this - it's her horse and her choice. 

Personally I think Abbie has been amazing and I wish Dolly all the best and look forward to TB and Dolly updates.  I hope my daughters turn out to be as well rounded as Abbie.
		
Click to expand...

Here here


----------



## Sandstone1 (29 August 2013)

HBM1 said:



			there IS a big problem! have you not see the photos above of Dolly??  Her mother was clearly doing her very well and at that rate of growth, leaving her on her dam could have been very detrimental to her long term health.  (think large foal, fast growing joints and bones)...weaning is far more preferable to that, it isn't as if Dolly is some poor weakling foal shut away in a shed somewhere (So I found the dragon driving reference offensive)... you cannot always go by months, you have to go by a lot of other factors and health is the main one.  As for someone reading a thread and thinking early weaning is a standard, they shouldn't be breeding in the first place.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have seen the photos thanks, did you not read my posts, I said she looks a big strong foal and Im sure she will be ok, but why wean so early?? Tess did not look poor in photos and she has been ridden again which im sure would not be happening if she was struggling.  

Really cant see why you find the dragon driving comment offensive, If you saw a four month old foal for sale what would you say??  Dolly is a big foal but do you know what her sire was? If he was a much bigger horse its not surprising shes big and will weaning so early make any differance to that?  i dont think any harm will come to Dolly, but it would have been much better to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## ludlow (29 August 2013)

I think what's really important to remember is that Dolly & Tess have been viewed as an individual case, in the flesh, by both the vet and the stud.  Obviously there are general guidelines as to timescales, but these things need to be looked at on a case by case basis, and by professionals who have seen them both first hand.  Clearly everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but TB posted on here to let people know who have followed Dolly since she appeared somewhat unexpectedly, not asking for a protracted debate on the rights and wrongs of the situation!  To me, a large proportion of the comments smack of armchair experts with a smattering of those who have actually had first hand experience.  Leave the girl alone! Jeez!


----------



## zigzag (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			I'd have no problem weaning at four months of the situation required it.
		
Click to expand...

If the situation did not require it, like in Dolly's case would you do it? You are very good at skating around an answer to an obvious question


----------



## piebaldsparkle (29 August 2013)

ludlow said:



			I think what's really important to remember is that Dolly & Tess have been viewed as an individual case, in the flesh, by both the vet and the stud.  Obviously there are general guidelines as to timescales, but these things need to be looked at on a case by case basis, and by professionals who have seen them both first hand.  Clearly everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but TB posted on here to let people know who have followed Dolly since she appeared somewhat unexpectedly, not asking for a protracted debate on the rights and wrongs of the situation!  To me, a large proportion of the comments smack of armchair experts with a smattering of those who have actually had first hand experience.  Leave the girl alone! Jeez!
		
Click to expand...

^^^Well put


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			If the situation did not require it, like in Dolly's case would you do it?
		
Click to expand...

Why are people so sure they understand Abbie's every reason for making her choices? She isn't obliged to explain everything going on in her life here. She didn't even ask for advice on the subject of when to wean, she just thought people would like to be updated with Dolly news.

Everyone seems to agree that Dolly should be fine. Some would have left her with her Mum longer. Beats me why this thread is still going on and on arguing....


----------



## doriangrey (29 August 2013)

I have limited experience and have only bred 4 foals out of the same combination, Thoroughbred Mare and Connemara stallion (3 colts and 1 filly).  Out of all of them only one required weaning early, the third colt.  This was entirely decided between my vet and myself, the colt simply wasn't thriving in the environment that the two previous had done so well out of.  The only difference was that year the rain had been very bad and the paddock was much more restricted than usual but we supplementary fed to compensate for this in any case.  Anyway, we weaned the colt earlier than usual (from memory he was about 5-6 months - the others we left until yearlings) and he just thrived from then onwards.  He was different from the others (including the last filly) - he very much favoured his dam and was much more Thoroughbred in his build.  He did take a lot of maturing and became a tall horse, but his temperament (like the others) was superb.  There has been some comment about foals learning their boundaries from their dams but at 4 months that should already be established in my opinion, and also I think that it is unrealistic that there should be such expectations when we remove them from the stallion who I believe is a great teacher (sorry to be a broken record).  The point I think I'm trying to make is that how can we comment that a foal is weaned too soon when it really isn't in a proper, family environment anyway?  So we do the best we can under the circumstances that occur or we create for ourselves.


----------



## Amaranta (29 August 2013)

Cortez said:



			I'LL answer your question: I have done it, with no ill effects whatsoever, and more than once. I have also ridden many a mare with foal at foot, also with no ill effects - what harm is supposed to happen? EXPERIENCE, rather than sentiment and fuzzy ideas, has led me to do these things - not all foals can be weaned at four months, but actually MOST well-grown, properly cared for ones can. I have bred approximately 200 foals in my lifetime (I am quite old, BTW), and officiated at many more births and weanings. Will you all please just leave this girl alone: she has done a great job, always had the best interests of her mare and filly at heart, and sought good, professional advice throughout. If you don't approve of weaning foals at 4 months, then don't do it. Plenty of professional, commercial breeders do so with no ill effects at all. Jeez!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^ THIS!!!  ALL of it, I too have ridden mares with foals at foot, most professionals wean at 4/5 months.

Some on here are showing an awful lot of ignorance whilst professing to be 'knowledgable'

This filly is very strong and healthy having had a very good start, I am sure she will be absolutely fine.


----------



## tikino (29 August 2013)

i think this is a disgrace the way op has been treated you should all be ashamed of your self. i have weaned at 4 months and now have a strapping 16h1 3 yr old and he doent have any problems i would rather wean a bit earlier than later and i have bred many a foal and all went on to do very well. come to think of it how many of you have ever bred a foal let alone done the amazing job OP has done i will tell you bring up a foal aint easy so before you go shouting your mouths of try it and ask your vets and stud what they do. as already stated most big studs wean at 4 months and sell very expensive foals with no ill effects


----------



## Purple18 (29 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:





Purple18 said:



			There's nothing stopping OP joining if she chooses but she's got nothing to stick up for herself about , other people would do something different that's all anyone ones said . What's the issue with that ?
		
Click to expand...

this thread was to let us no she was going on Saturday was it not ? 

therefore why is there a "issue".

maybe other people would but really why does abbie need to no what any of you would do ? Dolly is going on Saturday....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (29 August 2013)

zigzag said:



			If the situation did not require it, like in Dolly's case would you do it? You are very good at skating around an answer to an obvious question
		
Click to expand...

Well, simply put zigzag, the mare had stopped allowing Dolly to feed. That is called weaning. 

The next step is up to the owner. The owner in this case identified that the mare no longer wished to feed her healthy, well grown foal. Sought the advice of her equine vet and a stud, and with their help was able to establish that it was now a good time to separate them.

I guess that about covers it.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

There are lots of people commenting on all the threads to each other as well as the OP .
An Op does not "own " a thread and threads have a life of their own so there's been a discussion about what people think about weaning .
That what makes HHO interesting anything esle would just be deadly dull.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

tikino said:



			i think this is a disgrace the way op has been treated you should all be ashamed of your self. i have weaned at 4 months and now have a strapping 16h1 3 yr old and he doent have any problems i would rather wean a bit earlier than later and i have bred many a foal and all went on to do very well. come to think of it how many of you have ever bred a foal let alone done the amazing job OP has done i will tell you bring up a foal aint easy so before you go shouting your mouths of try it and ask your vets and stud what they do. as already stated most big studs wean at 4 months and sell very expensive foals with no ill effects
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, could you explain that a bit more concisely?  I've had a long day dealing with some pretty horrendous things and trying to read that and process it gave me more than a headache.


----------



## doriangrey (29 August 2013)

Gin.


----------



## Arizahn (29 August 2013)

doriangrey said:



			Gin.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sobriety was a bad idea...


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			There are lots of people commenting on all the threads to each other as well as the OP .
An Op does not "own " a thread and threads have a life of their own so there's been a discussion about what people think about weaning .
That what makes HHO interesting anything esle would just be deadly dull.
		
Click to expand...

Oh and I agree with this completely.

This has got to be one of the most ridiculous threads going!  

Everyone agrees Dolly is fine, and will be fine.  Some people agree they feel it would be in her best interests to have left her a little longer, others don't.  Some people seem to take this as being offensive to TB, which quite frankly is the only point I cannot get my head around on this entire thread.

TB is 17, not 7. She does not need mollycoddling (or dollycoddling as mentioned earlier).  If she has been big enough and responsible enough to deal with an unexpected foal, then she is big and responsible enough to graciously accept other people's opinions on a public forum.

If she isn't, well unfortunately that isn't the fault of the other people on the forum, given that forums are designed for discussion.


----------



## HBM1 (29 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			If a mare is doing a foal to well you can simply restrict the grazing , works a treat you don't need to wean if the foal is doing to well.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I wouldn't do that if my mare was already being pulled down, how would that help her if she had restricted grazing?


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Sorry but I wouldn't do that if my mare was already being pulled down, how would that help her if she had restricted grazing?
		
Click to expand...

But Tess wasn't doing badly or being pulled down?


----------



## zigzag (29 August 2013)

amymay said:



			Well, simply put zigzag, the mare had stopped allowing Dolly to feed. That is called weaning. 

The next step is up to the owner. The owner in this case identified that the mare no longer wished to feed her healthy, well grown foal. Sought the advice of her equine vet and a stud, and with their help was able to establish that it was now a good time to separate them.

I guess that about covers it.
		
Click to expand...

Avoiding the question yet again  I give up with you.  And I have bred several foals , section B's and TB's  foals need to be with there mum, their gut is not fully developed to eat hard feed till about 3 months old, they may seem to be eating but they aren't digesting, mares  when  the foal is around 4 months old  will maybe limit what the foal suckles but do not stop them completely.  The mare disciplines the foal and teaches it to be a horse. I never weaned before 6 months, the mare was fed to stop her losing condition, often with the TB's  I weaned at 7/8 months. The result well adjusted foals who weren't upset about being weaned or mares who got upset or mastitis.  People have to remember that this foal was actually weaned before 4 months ( she is 4 months and 2 days according to one post and had already been weaned a week) , yes she is a big strapping foal, but the mare looks healthy and wasn't being pulled down by her, If the OP says the foal was told off and not allowed to feed, was this happening all the time, I doubt she was there 24/7.

Yet AGAIN it seems that some posters can't do no wrong, yet if a person who had just joined and posted that they had weaned a foal before 4 months EVERYONE would be up in arms about it, but that's HHO for.

As I said on the original thread (about Dolly's birth), I supported Abbey and gave advice, but I do not agree with weaning so early unless the reason is necessary such as the mare was sick/died etc, I actually had a mare whom I lost when the foal was 4 1/2 months old, he was never like the other foals, he was always shy and picked on in the herd and didn't have much horse sense even though he was out with other foals, I firmly believe it's because he lost his mum so early


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

tikino said:



			i think this is a disgrace the way op has been treated you should all be ashamed of your self. i have weaned at 4 months and now have a strapping 16h
1 3 yr old and he doent have any problems i would rather wean a bit earlier than later and i have bred many a foal and all went on to do very well. come to think of it how many of you have ever bred a foal let alone done the amazing job OP has done i will tell you bring up a foal aint easy so before you go shouting your mouths of try it and ask your vets and stud what they do. as already stated most big studs wean at 4 months and sell very expensive foals with no ill effects
		
Click to expand...

So you weaned at four months because you prefer 
All people are saying they would do differently .
If we have to set out our stall I head two brood mares at one time worked on a yard where they bred sport type horses and my best friend who was a vet at a stud part owned one of the mares with me .
At non of these places,  two very professional where foals weaned until around six months .
My friend the vet was always very clear no less than six months the mare we shared .
Having a mare and foal is not at all difficult it is great great fun.


----------



## HBM1 (29 August 2013)

Brightbay said:



			I wonder how many mothers send their two year old children off to boarding school, by the same analogy?  For some reason, we seem to think in animals other than humans the mother-infant bond's only purpose is to provide food.  Clearly non human animals do not need a mother for comfort, reassurance, teaching correct behaviour, guidance on what to eat and how to behave.  That's just humans.

For what it's worth, I think this thread is useful.  If everybody said "gosh well done", and nobody expressed the fact that many people disagree - and have good reason to do so - how would any 17 year old, or indeed any adult, ever change their views?  If the discussion causes anybody who currently believes it's "normal and fine" to wean at 4 months, then it's been worth while.  I am sure many early weaned foals are "just fine".  On the other hand, how many "not just fine" foals, with behavioural problems and ulcers is it necessary to have for the practice to be questioned? One, two, fifty, two hundred?  Or do we just accept that something we do for our own convenience is simply "mostly OK"?
		
Click to expand...

So what then, about the mothers who send their children to a commercial nursery from just a month or so old?


----------



## HBM1 (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			But Tess wasn't doing badly or being pulled down?
		
Click to expand...

i was talking about why I have often weaned mine at 5 months - but also given the size of Dolly, why the advice given by vet and stud was to wean Dolly, she is huge!


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

HBM1 said:



			Sorry but I wouldn't do that if my mare was already being pulled down, how would that help her if she had restricted grazing?
		
Click to expand...

This mare was not pulled down .


----------



## HBM1 (29 August 2013)

see my post above


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

I don't get wants going on here why is it ok for some posters to say they wean at four months say but not  for others to say they do it at six .


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

HBM1 said:



			i was talking about why I have often weaned mine at 5 months - but also given the size of Dolly, why the advice given by vet and stud was to wean Dolly, she is huge!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, if your mares have been pulled down then that makes sense.

But as Goldenstar points out, this mare isn't/hasn't been, and being her first foal (as much as is known) may well not have been.

Don't get me wrong, I am not expressing my opinion on either side here - I will keep that to myself on this subject.  I am merely looking from an outside perspective (one which hasn't followed any of TB's threads whatsoever) and what I see on this thread is people who are politely putting across their opinions that it is too early, being met with people who do not believe that, getting a little too uptight and defensive and not discussion the issue quite as sensibly.


----------



## Purple18 (29 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			There are lots of people commenting on all the threads to each other as well as the OP .
An Op does not "own " a thread and threads have a life of their own so there's been a discussion about what people think about weaning .
That what makes HHO interesting anything esle would just be deadly dull.
		
Click to expand...




Moomin1 said:



			Oh and I agree with this completely.

This has got to be one of the most ridiculous threads going!  

Everyone agrees Dolly is fine, and will be fine.  Some people agree they feel it would be in her best interests to have left her a little longer, others don't.  Some people seem to take this as being offensive to TB, which quite frankly is the only point I cannot get my head around on this entire thread.

TB is 17, not 7. She does not need mollycoddling (or dollycoddling as mentioned earlier).  If she has been big enough and responsible enough to deal with an unexpected foal, then she is big and responsible enough to graciously accept other people's opinions on a public forum.

If she isn't, well unfortunately that isn't the fault of the other people on the forum, given that forums are designed for discussion.
		
Click to expand...


If you want to discussion on  the ins and outs a weaning early or waiting why not create a thread where you can all talk at length if you want to.

But this thread is about dolly and allowing people to say goodbye in there own way  it must be hard enough for abbie letting Dolly go. without all of this.

Dolly is fine and will be fine so i'm asking can we leave it at that now.. 


I wish dolly a safe journey to her new home I  can't wait to see updates on the facebook page


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Purple18 said:



			If you want to discussion on  the ins and outs a weaning early or waiting why not create a thread where you can all talk at length if you want to.

But this thread is about dolly and allowing people to say goodbye in there own way  it must be hard enough for abbie letting Dolly go. without all of this.
		
Click to expand...

Oh for goodness sake. For a start TB isn't even on here reading any of this, so it is not (without sounding rude) down to whether or not it upsets her (not that I can possibly see how it may upset her, if she is 100% sure that she is doing what is best for Dolly).  Secondly, I'm afraid that's how forum's work.  If people don't accept other people's views then maybe forums are not the place for them.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

Purple18 said:



			If you want to discussion on  the ins and outs a weaning early or waiting why not create a thread where you can all talk at length if you want to.

But this thread is about dolly and allowing people to say goodbye in there own way  it must be hard enough for abbie letting Dolly go. without all of this.
		
Click to expand...

I don't want or need to start a thread this is a thread as I said threads have a life of their own .
You don't invite people to a party and expect to control what's discussed that just what happens.
All people have said is that's not want we do.
And some people have said that is what we do ( I assume you allow that) it only having a dissenting view that's not allowed.


----------



## justabob (29 August 2013)

I do not think anyone has been unkind to Abbie, not one bit. Take her out of the discussion please, all that has been debated is other peoples opinion on weaning. Discussing is interesting and reading other peoples ideas are informative. This is what the forum is all about. Did a rather sensible person mention GIN.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

Good god I am agreeing with Moomin , I need a lie down.


----------



## TheTrotter. (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



*Oh for goodness sake. For a start TB isn't even on here reading any of this, so it is not (without sounding rude) down to whether or not it upsets her *(not that I can possibly see how it may upset her, if she is 100% sure that she is doing what is best for Dolly).  Secondly, I'm afraid that's how forum's work.  If people don't accept other people's views then maybe forums are not the place for them.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I think you'll find she is reading this. She has written this on facebook, thought I would share it to those of you who are saying "TB isn't reading this, so it doesn't matter if it upsets her." and basically twisting the knife in deeper to a teenage girl who is probably upset about having to sell her foal. 

_"Just wanted to say thanks to everyone sticking up for our decision on HHO, I am not logging on because i have seen the ugly side of the forum yes a lot of the comments have got to me but i will get jumped on if i attempt to explain Dolly is a big strong, independant girl. Tess started pushing her away, she would bite Doll's legs when she went to feed and turn her bum on her. Dolly won't sink or vanish or turn into an 11hh skinny coat rack because she is weaned a month early and i am going to listen to the studs and Vets advice as they have seen this big girl in the flesh. Only 2 more sleeps till Dolly is off, i have got a job interview that day so wont be here ( last minute thing) there are no jobs round here and i couldn't turn it down. I am already upset at the thought of Dolly leaving but she couldn't go to a better home, i am not going to look at the thread on HHO anymore as its depressing.
"_


----------



## Nicnac (29 August 2013)

Deleted CBA


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

TheTrotter. said:



			Actually, I think you'll find she is reading this. She has written this on facebook, thought I would share it to those of you who are saying "TB isn't reading this, so it doesn't matter if it upsets her." and basically twisting the knife in deeper to a teenage girl who is probably upset about having to sell her foal. 

_"Just wanted to say thanks to everyone sticking up for our decision on HHO, I am not logging on because i have seen the ugly side of the forum yes a lot of the comments have got to me but i will get jumped on if i attempt to explain Dolly is a big strong, independant girl. Tess started pushing her away, she would bite Doll's legs when she went to feed and turn her bum on her. Dolly won't sink or vanish or turn into an 11hh skinny coat rack because she is weaned a month early and i am going to listen to the studs and Vets advice as they have seen this big girl in the flesh. Only 2 more sleeps till Dolly is off, i have got a job interview that day so wont be here ( last minute thing) there are no jobs round here and i couldn't turn it down. I am already upset at the thought of Dolly leaving but she couldn't go to a better home, i am not going to look at the thread on HHO anymore as its depressing.
"_

Click to expand...

Well then I'm afraid TB is obviously extremely over sensitive, because NOBODY (how many times does anybody need to repeat this) has said anything negative or personal about TB.  

And if I am brutally honest, even if they had, then I'm sorry, but like I say, forums are what they are, and if they don't do people any good, well it's their choice whether to read or not.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

That's sad about her job interview.
But nothing ugly is going on here we are having a discussion about weaning that's all it's not personal in any way.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Guilty as charged (well 9 weeks old and child minder....)  Problem with that?
		
Click to expand...

It's getting worse we seem to have merged with mums net.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

Purple18 said:



			this thread is about dolly and allowing people to say goodbye in there own way
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it a little melodramatic to claim the purpose of this thread is "allowing people to say goodbye in their own way"? :rolleyes3:

I enjoyed the BOGOF foal story, and will continue to follow it on Facebook if the new owner keeps that up. However, I'm not in mourning that Dolly is changing hands, I'd never even met her! 

It will be very hard for Abbie to part as she's obviously very attached to Dolly. However I don't think HHO members need a thread on which to express our own grief!


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Isn't it a little melodramatic to claim the purpose of this thread is "allowing people to say goodbye in their own way"? :rolleyes3:

I enjoyed the BOGOF foal story, and will continue to follow it on Facebook if the new owner keeps that up. However, I'm not in mourning that Dolly is changing hands, I'd never even met her! 

It will be very hard for Abbie to part as she's obviously very attached to Dolly. However I don't think HHO members need a thread on which to express our own grief! 

Click to expand...

Quite.


----------



## Purple18 (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh for goodness sake. For a start TB isn't even on here reading any of this, so it is not (without sounding rude) down to whether or not it upsets her (not that I can possibly see how it may upset her, if she is 100% sure that she is doing what is best for Dolly).  Secondly, I'm afraid that's how forum's work.  If people don't accept other people's views then maybe forums are not the place for them.
		
Click to expand...

 All the comments have been read actually.. the is decision for dolly. you have opinions but I don't believe it's right to keep banging on about it 


Goldenstar said:



			I don't want or need to start a thread this is a thread as I said threads have a life of their own .
You don't invite people to a party and expect to control what's discussed that just what happens.
All people have said is that's not want we do.
And some people have said that is what we do ( I assume you allow that) it only having a dissenting view that's not allowed.
		
Click to expand...

 yes this thread is and dolly going to her new home maybe you don't agree in that but that's it now. 


justabob said:



			I do not think anyone has been unkind to Abbie, not one bit. Take her out of the discussion please, all that has been debated is other peoples opinion on weaning. Discussing is interesting and reading other peoples ideas are informative. This is what the forum is all about. Did a rather sensible person mention GIN.
		
Click to expand...

if you want her out of the discussion it might be a idea to go discussion it out of this thread  as this thread is about abbie after all.

yes the forum is to be used to discuss but not make users feel that they are doing wrong which is what a lot of people have made abbie feel whether invented or not  .


----------



## Nicnac (29 August 2013)

Deleted CBA


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Isn't it a little melodramatic to claim the purpose of this thread is "allowing people to say goodbye in their own way"? :rolleyes3:

I enjoyed the BOGOF foal story, and will continue to follow it on Facebook if the new owner keeps that up. However, I'm not in mourning that Dolly is changing hands, I'd never even met her! 

It will be very hard for Abbie to part as she's obviously very attached to Dolly. However I don't think HHO members need a thread on which to express our own grief! 

Click to expand...

Well apparently it is Fiona - it's a 'lifechanging' experience which clearly, going by many posters here think is going to traumatise TB for life at the parting of Dolly.  

Yes, of course everyone takes things differently, but that does not for one minute mean we should blow things well out of proportion. People (including my OH) have lost children for goodness sake.  That is lifechanging.  He was only 21.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

I have to say I don't think it's right to repost something from Abbie's Facebook page. If she's decided to not post here that should surely be respected, and people shouldn't cut and paste her words for Facebook to here?

Not good IMO, TheTrotter.


----------



## Purple18 (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Isn't it a little melodramatic to claim the purpose of this thread is "allowing people to say goodbye in their own way"? :rolleyes3:

I enjoyed the BOGOF foal story, and will continue to follow it on Facebook if the new owner keeps that up. However, I'm not in mourning that Dolly is changing hands, I'd never even met her! 

It will be very hard for Abbie to part as she's obviously very attached to Dolly. However I don't think HHO members need a thread on which to express our own grief! [/QUOTE/]

what is with everyone tonight I put that as I couldn't think of any other way to word it.
 if you'd prefer  so that people can wish dolly good luck in her new home ? 

I very nearly given up as your all just getting rather lost in the moment..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Well apparently it is Fiona - it's a 'lifechanging' experience which clearly, going by many posters here think is going to traumatise TB for life at the parting of Dolly.  

Yes, of course everyone takes things differently, but that does not for one minute mean we should blow things well out of proportion. People (including my OH) have lost children for goodness sake.  That is lifechanging.  He was only 21.
		
Click to expand...

She might be devastated by parting (although I suspect she's quite a sensible lass and will cope fine) but my point is, saying the rest of us need this thread to "say goodbye in our own way" is just a tad ridiculous.


----------



## Venevidivici (29 August 2013)

^^What Bertolie said on p2. 
Well done you (&Tessy) - your job is now done and you should be proud,especially given your age
Good luck with everything you are doing & to Dolly in her new home


----------



## snooples (29 August 2013)

I had a BOGOF foal before, mother was riden with foal at foot and foal weaned around 4 months. And shock horror neither foal nor mare suffered any ill effects.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

Purple18 you are making this way to personal .
I have no view or feelings on this foal going to its new home other than hoping in an anstract way that it all goes well as I would for any horse .


----------



## justabob (29 August 2013)

Quite ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!! Abbie is 17 yrs old and is showing it. From being the darling of the forum to quite frankly the spoilt over indulged child. I dont think in ANY posts here she has been in anyway berated in her decision. The thread moved on without her.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			She might be devastated by parting (although I suspect she's quite a sensible lass and will cope fine) but my point is, saying the rest of us need this thread to "say goodbye in our own way" is just a tad ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree Fiona - my point being that other posters on here are creating this hype like it's some sort of human death that has taken place.  It's ridiculous. Next thing there will be a candlelit vigil.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			I fully agree Fiona - my point being that other posters on here are creating this hype like it's some sort of human death that has taken place.  It's ridiculous. Next thing there will be a candlelit vigil.
		
Click to expand...

Save us.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

justabob said:



			Quite ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!! Abbie is 17 yrs old and is showing it. From being the darling of the forum to quite frankly the spoilt over indulged child. I dont think in ANY posts here she has been in anyway berated in her decision. The thread moved on without her.
		
Click to expand...

Garrrgghhh, sorry, I can't hold it in any longer.  I agree, I have noticed that TB does appear to be a bit 'over indulged' in the HHO 'fame in her past few threads.  It (as I said before in another thread) is not becoming (spoken in true period drama voice) of her, given that she was such a nice girl in her other threads.  

It's never good to give teenagers too much attention!! ;-) :-D


----------



## TheTrotter. (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I have to say I don't think it's right to repost something from Abbie's Facebook page. If she's decided to not post here that should surely be respected, and people shouldn't cut and paste her words for Facebook to here?

Not good IMO, TheTrotter.
		
Click to expand...

I just posted it to prove a point, its not from her personal facebook, its from the 'dolly mixture' one. With over 250people liking that page I think the majority of posters on here would have seen that.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

Purple18 said:



			what is with everyone tonight I put that as I couldn't think of any other way to word it.
 if you'd prefer  so that people can wish dolly good luck in her new home ? 

I very nearly given up as your all just getting rather lost in the moment..
		
Click to expand...

I'm not quite sure what you're saying here. :confused3:

However, the fact is that no-one can dictate what a thread is about or what its purpose is. the original poster might express a wish for it to be so, but the thread then goes its own way. 

This forum is full of threads which start off as about one thing and somehow become something else altogether. That's quite normal. If it causes someone distress, or amounts to bullying, there is an option to ask admin to lock it. They will only do that if they agree. 

For the record, although I was amazed to find this debate was still banging on, I don't think anyone's been nasty to Tessybear here. 

You are of course contributing to the thread continuing to go astray with your own posts Purple18


----------



## Purple18 (29 August 2013)

this thread has gone to far now


----------



## Capriole (29 August 2013)




----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Purple18 said:



			this thread has gone to far now
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but if you had seen some of the horrors I have seen today then you would not be barfing on about a silly thread which may offend a 17 year old girl who is about to rehome a foal.

Get real.  

Apologise for the outburst.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

Purple18 said:



			this thread has gone to far now
		
Click to expand...

So why do you carry on posting, thus continuing it? :confused3:


----------



## Arizahn (29 August 2013)

Capriole said:








Click to expand...

Dear heavens that scared the crivens out of me!


----------



## Penks (29 August 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			**drives tanker full of Evening Primrose oil into thread, sprays everyone, drives out again**
		
Click to expand...

Just burst out laughing and nearly dropped my laptop!  



Goldenstar said:



			It's getting worse we seem to have merged with mums net.
		
Click to expand...





I have thoroughly enjoyed reading about Abbie's journey, from the surprise shock and not entirely welcome at first discovery that Tessybear was in foal and delivery was possibly imminent (I remember logging on every morning on foalwatch!)to her coming round the idea and falling in love (and me too!) with new arrival Dolly.

 Abbie has allowed us to share in her ups and downs of a life changing experience (for those who say it isn't - well, maybe it wouldn't be for you but I certainly felt the magic of the journey conveyed through the written word/pics/videos) 

The discussion has actually been quite informative at times (downright silly at other times). 
I'm not qualified to comment on the appropriate age of weaning, I do feel that however that Abbie's love for Dolly has been quite evident and wouldn't knowingly put her at risk.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Penks said:



			Just burst out laughing and nearly dropped my laptop!  






I have thoroughly enjoyed reading about Abbie's journey, from the surprise shock and not entirely welcome at first discovery that Tessybear was in foal and delivery was possibly imminent (I remember logging on every morning on foalwatch!)to her coming round the idea and falling in love (and me too!) with new arrival Dolly.

 Abbie has allowed us to share in her ups and downs of a life changing experience (for those who say it isn't - well, maybe it wouldn't be for you but I certainly felt the magic of the journey conveyed through the written word/pics/videos) 

The discussion has actually been quite informative at times (downright silly at other times). 
I'm not qualified to comment on the appropriate age of weaning, I do feel that however that Abbie's love for Dolly has been quite evident and wouldn't knowingly put her at risk.
		
Click to expand...

That's lovely. 

Nobody has said she has put Dolly at risk though.

It's clearly been a 'life changing' experience for you though.  Could you explain how? How is your life going to remain different forever because of the birth of Dolly the foal?!


----------



## Arizahn (29 August 2013)

My Mumsnet addiction has been triggered by this thread. Is that life changing enough for you? I shall have to go back to rehab...

<twitch>


----------



## TheTrotter. (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			That's lovely. 

Nobody has said she has put Dolly at risk though.

It's clearly been a 'life changing' experience for you though.  Could you explain how? How is your life going to remain different forever because of the birth of Dolly the foal?!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she meant a life changing experiance to her, I think she meant (Think...) that she felt how it could be a life changing experiance for TB. 

Anyway, why does anybody have to answer to you? For all you know to somepeople a life changing experiance is getting a goldfish, afterall its an animal that is entirely dependant on you. 
Abbie's experiance with Tessy and the foal could be life changing in the fact that; She may become interested in working with foals/breeding as a career, she now has experiance in foaling and managing the in-foal mare and foal after the birth, she has dealt with the sale of an animal which she has brought into the world, and I feel that that initself could be lifechanging. 

A life changing experiance does not have to be the death of a family member/friend, or a illness. It can be a small thing which can possibly effect your future in a larger scale.


----------



## mandwhy (29 August 2013)

Good luck to Dolly I will be following on FB to see what she turns out like  

Have read a bit of this, I think the birth of a foal is a pretty big life event personally, especially due to the surprise nature of it. I think weaning etc should be done on an individual basis and have read people's views with interest, having no experience myself.


----------



## justabob (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			That's lovely. 

Nobody has said she has put Dolly at risk though.

It's clearly been a 'life changing' experience for you though.  Could you explain how? How is your life going to remain different forever because of the birth of Dolly the foal?!
		
Click to expand...

She has has vicarious pleasure Moomin, wish I was so easily pleased. FGS.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

TheTrotter. said:



			I don't think she meant a life changing experiance to her, I think she meant (Think...) that she felt how it could be a life changing experiance for TB. 

Anyway, why does anybody have to answer to you? For all you know to somepeople a life changing experiance is getting a goldfish, afterall its an animal that is entirely dependant on you. 
Abbie's experiance with Tessy and the foal could be life changing in the fact that; She may become interested in working with foals/breeding as a career, she now has experiance in foaling and managing the in-foal mare and foal after the birth, she has dealt with the sale of an animal which she has brought into the world, and I feel that that initself could be lifechanging. 

A life changing experiance does not have to be the death of a family member/friend, or a illness. It can be a small thing which can possibly effect your future in a larger scale.
		
Click to expand...

You are spot on correct.  In which case, the varying opinions on this thread would be invaluable to her gaining knowledge about the subject.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

mandwhy said:



			Good luck to Dolly I will be following on FB to see what she turns out like  

Have read a bit of this, I think the birth of a foal is a pretty big life event personally, especially due to the surprise nature of it. I think weaning etc should be done on an individual basis and have read people's views with interest, having no experience myself.
		
Click to expand...

That's a little bit more of a balanced answer.  Life changing, as opposed to big life event.  Maybe the wording is the key!


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

Arizahn said:



			My Mumsnet addiction has been triggered by this thread. Is that life changing enough for you? I shall have to go back to rehab...

<twitch>
		
Click to expand...

Moomin talk her down please talk her down.


----------



## Penks (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			That's lovely. 

Nobody has said she has put Dolly at risk though.

It's clearly been a 'life changing' experience for you though.  Could you explain how? How is your life going to remain different forever because of the birth of Dolly the foal?!
		
Click to expand...

It has been implied regularly throughout the thread that she has put Dolly at risk with her decision to wean when she has. 

My life will remain different forever because of the birth of Dolly the foal as it has reminded me not to engage with passive aggressive forum trolls


----------



## Arizahn (29 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Moomin talk her down please talk her down.
		
Click to expand...

You! You did this to me! You and your mentioning of Mumsnet!

<gibbers>


----------



## Arizahn (29 August 2013)

Penks said:



			It has been implied regularly throughout the thread that she has put Dolly at risk with her decision to wean when she has. 

My life will remain different forever because of the birth of Dolly the foal as it has reminded me not to engage with passive aggressive forum trolls 

Click to expand...

That last bit would be awesome on a t-shirt...


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Penks said:



			It has been implied regularly throughout the thread that she has put Dolly at risk with her decision to wean when she has. 

My life will remain different forever because of the birth of Dolly the foal as it has reminded me not to engage with passive aggressive forum trolls 

Click to expand...

I haven't seen that. I have seen people ask WHY it was such a rush.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

Arizahn said:



			You! You did this to me! You and your mentioning of Mumsnet!

<gibbers>
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I did not realise you had .....( whispers ) a problem.


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

Arizahn said:



			You! You did this to me! You and your mentioning of Mumsnet!

<gibbers>
		
Click to expand...

I've never been on Mumsnet but see recent references to it on HHO. Is it not safe to venture onto them? :confused3:


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I've never been on Mumsnet but see recent references to it on HHO. Is it not safe to venture onto them? :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

Neither have I?!


----------



## Arizahn (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I've never been on Mumsnet but see recent references to it on HHO. Is it not safe to venture onto them? :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

I browsed it after reading about it on here.

Six months later, I managed to go cold turkey.

Six. Months.

It's addictive.

<denies having a problem>


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Arizahn said:



			I browsed it after reading about it on here.

Six months later, I managed to go cold turkey.

Six. Months.

It's addictive.

<denies having a problem>
		
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness I better not go near that then!! Lol!


----------



## FionaM12 (29 August 2013)

Arizahn said:



			I browsed it after reading about it on here.

Six months later, I managed to go cold turkey.

Six. Months.

It's addictive.

<denies having a problem>
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm. You see, coming here was attractive as talking about horses with horsey types interests me, but talking about being a mum with Mumsy types never has. :tongue3:

Or have I got it all wrong?


----------



## Arizahn (29 August 2013)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh my goodness I better not go near that then!! Lol!
		
Click to expand...

Too late now Moomin. The compulsion has been sown...soon you too shall succumb!

<cackles>


----------



## Arizahn (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Hmmm. You see, coming here was attractive as talking about horses with horsey types interests me, but talking about being a mum with Mumsy types never has. :tongue3:

Or have I got it all wrong?
		
Click to expand...

They have a Tack Room there too...


----------



## Capriole (29 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			Hmmm. You see, coming here was attractive as talking about horses with horsey types interests me, but talking about being a mum with Mumsy types never has. :tongue3:

Or have I got it all wrong?
		
Click to expand...

All wrong. The sheer crazy of it all is mesmerising.  Don't go and look, it's a mistake


----------



## Goldenstar (29 August 2013)

I have no kids so I think it would make me a troll if I went on Mumsnet .
My SIL does and wow people think TB has had a hard time on this thread , Mumsnet it's full on they don't hang back on there.


----------



## Moomin1 (29 August 2013)

Arizahn said:



			Too late now Moomin. The compulsion has been sown...soon you too shall succumb!

<cackles>
		
Click to expand...

Arrrrrggghghghghghghghgh!! NEVER!!  I WILL NOT SUCCUMB!  

It's hard enough work keeping up my bad rep on here, nevermind on another two! ;-)


----------



## Arizahn (29 August 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			I have no kids so I think it would make me a troll if I went on Mumsnet .
My SIL does and wow people think TB has had a hard time on this thread , Mumsnet it's full on they don't hang back on there.
		
Click to expand...

No spawn here either, although technically trying, so apparently I qualify...

Indeed, AIBU can be scary.


----------



## melbiswas (30 August 2013)

Hmmm tempting- would have to use a different username.......


----------



## FionaM12 (30 August 2013)

Just had a look at Mumsnet. I don't understand the abbreviations. :confused3:


----------



## Spring Feather (30 August 2013)

Well who'd have thought that lying by a pool in Niagara Falls could be so entertaining!  The past half hour catching up on this thread has given me a great chuckle :smile3:  trust good old mumsnet to bring everyone back down to HHO earth with a bump :smile3:


----------



## Capriole (30 August 2013)

Which ones?

AIBU - am I being unreasonable? (Usually, yes! )

YABU - you are being unreasonable
YANBU - you are not being unreasonable.


----------



## Arizahn (30 August 2013)

Don't forget Sharon!


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I have to say I don't think it's right to repost something from Abbie's Facebook page. If she's decided to not post here that should surely be respected, and people shouldn't cut and paste her words for Facebook to here?

Not good IMO, TheTrotter.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, Putting things from facebook is not on.
Think this is all getting a bit silly now. 
Fact is dolly has been weaned now,  I Think it was way too  young, as do some others, I cant see that weaning at under 4 months is good for mare or foal, However it has happened now and hopefully all will be well.
I have not breed a foal but have had a weanling, he was weaned at 5 months which was imo too young.  I had no say in this it was already done by the stud. The journey to me really took it out of him.  He is fine now however.

I dont think anyone has been horrible to Abi at all, All people have done is question if weaning at this age is ok.
I do wonder how Abi got Dollys age to 5 months, when she is just over 4 and weaned at probably 3 months and 3 weeks at the most.

Whats done is done and I hope Dolly gets to her new home safe and sound.

Shes a big girl and just wonder what her sire was as that would have a impact on her size now

I just find it strange that some people are taking this as a personal attack on the op, when its nothing of the sort.


----------



## LeannePip (31 August 2013)

Gosh that was an interesting read!



Moomin1 said:



			Neither have I?!
		
Click to expand...

i went on once after a thread was linked from here - then spent the next couple of hours reading a thread alsmot as long as this about the number of times, and in quite graphic detail, how mothers/daughters/babys/grandmothers ect had either had TOTM problems/Wet them selves or 'number 2'ed' themselves in public.  i almost had to join to explain how i had spent half of a rather long coach journey squirming around in my seat trying not to acctually wet myself whist reading! if anyone can still find that thread could they link please! i'd like to book mark it for a rainy day! :L


----------



## FionaM12 (31 August 2013)

I notice on Facebook that Dolly has now moved to her new home. There are some lovely photos of her looking incredibly chilled after her 3 hour journey, ears picked looking round and generally looking very healthy and happy. 

All the best to HHO's most famous BOGOF foal and her new owner, and also of course to Tess and Abbie who no doubt feels quite bereft tonight.


----------



## Honey08 (31 August 2013)

FionaM12 said:



			I notice on Facebook that Dolly has now moved to her new home. There are some lovely photos of her looking incredibly chilled after her 3 hour journey, ears picked looking round and generally looking very healthy and happy. 

All the best to HHO's most famous BOGOF foal and her new owner, and also of course to Tess and Abbie who no doubt feels quite bereft tonight. 

Click to expand...

Yes didn't she look wonderfully relaxed and happy, and HUGE!  Looked a beautiful yard too.


----------



## Shysmum (31 August 2013)

Wishing Dolly the very best life a horse can ever dream of. xx


----------



## Fools Motto (31 August 2013)

Dolly looks fab, and big in her new home. Well done Abbie! x


----------



## Adopter (1 September 2013)

I hope all goes well  for Dolly and her new owner s this weekend and that the journey was uneventful.  Love to Tessy bear and Abbi have fun together, and hope you are not too sad.


----------



## Fides (13 March 2014)

Not sure how I stumbled on this thread... FWIW my Welsh boy was weaned by his mother at barely past 4 months. They lived together for another 3 months (I backed her when he was 4 months old for the breeder) but though he tried, she never let him suckle. She wasn't a novice mum either - he was her 3rd foal. He was a big foal and mum obviously thought he was ready. When they were separated it was a very calm affair with neither mum nor foal distraught.


----------

